# Dec 2014 Training Logs



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Temp.is going down but the snow cover melted off so I did get a little training in this morning. Nugget was not real "up" but he did 4 very nice straight fast go outs and sat when asked. Two go outs were baited .Jumps were correctly taken and he got one front straight but both finish's looked good of the 2 jumps that he was asked to go over. MSFE very nice . Signal exercise done pretty well but did get a forge on the fast part. Gloves done 3-1-2 very well done and he didn't mouth or resist giving the gloves up but 1 pickup could have been cleaner . Articles done correctly but he was slow leaving on three of the four sends and he picked the correct article on the third send but dropped it sniffed some more picked the correct one up again and returned to me but he could have returned faster but he was still doubting himself. Two of four fronts weren't straight. After the utility work we did 2 ROF which he left quickly picked the dumbbell up cleanly but again fronts. One ROHJ was done well done.

Nugget is NOT liking Hombre growling at him several times and showing the pup teeth but the pup isn't getting the message and I'm right there to make sure nothing unfortunate happens and now potty breaks are separate. Hombre has got attitude and doesn't back down BUT. Puppy doesn't seem to be very food motivated and after his first feedings of pigging out he now isn't finishing his food. I'm using BB large breed puppy which Sadie and Nugget loved but will see how it goes with Hombre.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Two Fenzi classes starting tomorrow - I can hardly wait!! We are taking the confidence building class at the gold level. The other day we went shopping for materials to construct a ring entrance to practice the class exercises. 

We have a fun match in a few weeks, so I'm hoping to come up with a plan for Kea and set some goals for the fun match. It has been almost two years since she got her RN title and I started to re-think her training plan and my training philosophy. I will probably take Harris to the fun match and maybe enter him in something so we can just go in the ring and work on focus. Exciting times!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...3-87B5-43A2-8FEF-E42C6470260A_zpsl8cshdr1.jpg


Hombre just waiting for me not to watch him so he can chew the wires


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hombre is one handsome puppy~


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was all out FUN!

I was joined at my rental by a friend with her 2 goldens so we were swapping off individual exercises with one of us in the ring, the other behind the ring providing distractions etc - very useful  or calling patterns etc.

About an hour in, we were joined by Barb, Mike & Nate of Sunfire Goldens with 2 of their younger dogs -- what excellent distractions for both Towhee & Faelan - a few of their favorite people - Towhee did very very well after a few false starts on her Figure 8s etc - very tough for her LOL

About another 1/2 hour in, 2 more members of my golden club arrived (with 2 more goldens) and we invited them to start setting up for their rental while we were still working so the dogs all had a trial like atmosphere (without the stress of course) of people walking around, crates and equipment being set up, activity in front and behind them, we took turns calling patterns, playing judge etc.

We ended up with 8 goldens of varying ages and skill levels 

It was very fun and we covered just about all the exercises per dog for Novice, Open and Utility for the dogs ready, starter utility for the dogs not ready ...

The dogs all made mistakes and all did other exercises very well! Faelan has apparently forgotten a recall does not always include a drop, Towhee had some 'I want glove #2' issues when being sent to #1 but those were the biggees after the distraction levels - it was a blast and I hope we do similar rentals - I think we all got a lot out of the rental ( 2 hour rental)

Towhee left with Barb to visit on Sunfire Mountain for a bit; she's not in season yet but judging by Faelan & Brady she is close..


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I was out of Agility class all of Nov, and I hope to start up again this month. 

Our Nose Work class went very well yesterday, and I hope to trial sometime next year! It should be a lot of fun for me, and my pups!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Taking Hombre and Nugget to club tonight , my vet said it would alright as long as the pup doesn't get nose to nose with other dogs. Nugget will get a little work in tonight and especially tomorrow at SCKC . Nugget has had a limited amount of training this past week for several reasons so doing some exercises is really a necessity if we will have a decent shot at the trial on Thursday. Nugget was sick yesterday vomiting 3 times but seems fine today it's always something . We will get some go outs in and heeling practice along with signals and because he is entered in both Open and Utility I want to do the BJ-ROHJ-and the ROF with several reps both today and tomorrow. Hombre is doing pretty well learning the sit on command and he comes like a flash when called ( hope this continues).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training tonight went very well with Nugget doing all that was asked and his fronts tonight about 85% dead on . All jumps done correctly with good fronts especially the BJ and the DOR . His utility heeling (signal exercise) quite nice with good reaction to the signals. His open heeling got a little sloppy because he was getting tired as it was at the end of the evening training. Everyone was delighted with the pup who isn't bashful at all and right now is yanking the sock off my foot of course he bit my toe first .


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon.... so Towhee has decided to go visit Barb huh??? Getting a bit excited!
Mighty is on rest for another week or so at most.. so we are bored and cold here..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been off training for a week or so (maybe 2 weeks?). There's been a lot of stuff going on.... 

Did train a little today (inspired by a show premium in my hands earlier, I guess). 

Jacks had me laughing. He has apparently a heckova a lot of training angst all built up from not having anything to do the last 2 weeks. He was vibrating and wiggling in place when I set him up and when I told him "Jack HEEL" he took off like a shot in turbo speed - without me. I think he was so geared up to heel, that he forgot the fundamental definition of heeling. LOL. 

I got him to stay with me in heel position, but he was practically hopping backwards every other step to keep back with me. <- I think I was probably moving slower too than normal because after a 2 day show weekend (4-6 hours on my feet both Sat and Sunday) my knees are locking up quite a bit. 

Bertie had as much energy as well - but a little more control. Loved his drops (he went sliding a step he went down so fast). Moving stand is there. Moving drop (just for heeling) is also there. Go-outs are on the dot. And recalls and finishes are about formal quality. I was really pleased with all that. Heeling could be cleaner without me reminding him, but there's always something to work on. 

@Richard - the Hombre updates always put a big grin on my face when I see them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Michelle,

She is not yet in season but is so attractive that she is getting no peace - Faelan up her butt and Brady jumping her, so we thought it best (given the weather etc) that she goes up early so Barb can keep an eye on her in case she has a silent heat. Barb has ultra experienced dogs who will indicate its time to start progesterone testing if she goes silent (she never has but it runs in her family) 

But yeah, getting excited here too 





Titan1 said:


> Sharon.... so Towhee has decided to go visit Barb huh??? Getting a bit excited!
> Mighty is on rest for another week or so at most.. so we are bored and cold here..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well for Towhee.

I've decided to find out what all the excitement is about and have signed up for an auditing spot at a Denise Fenzi seminar at pcotc in February. I'm happy with my auditing spot but noticed that registration opened at 10:00 this morning and all the Sat. working spots were gone at 11:30 when I looked.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...0-848B-4213-850D-D39C141CBB67_zpsedbm31mg.jpg


This is how Nugget thinks of Hombre.


Training is now over so whatever we do Thurs.we do. My instructor gave me a final run thru for Utility and Nugget certainly would have qualified somewhere in the 190s probably about a 195 as today he didn't act like he knew what a front was unlike last night where he was nailing them . His go outs today were to die for not super fast but straight with good sits on command and of course he took the jumps . He wasn't very " up" today but he did everything. Mr Consistency he isn't. Our open work which was done first today because of the utility ring rotations was pretty nice doing all that was asked reasonably well. All the ladies were going wild for the puppy and most had to hold him thank goodness he didn't bite or pee on anyone but if he did it would have been on them.LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I signed up for a working spot on Saturday  I have not decided on which dogs and/or issues to work on though. 

We had to contact PCOTC ahead of time if we were students of either Denise Fenzi/FDSA or PCOTC for first choice at working spots, perhaps that is what happened? I signed up around 5am this morning since I received the eMail letting me know the registration was open.

IMHO, the excitement about FDSA is non compulsion based training with an eye towards serious precision and high scores (some students are already reporting HIT awards); and how to approach training and/or handling the errors that occur in ways that best suit your individual dog's temperament without force - it is both exciting and eye opening for sure. There is much more involved but it is a really big paradigm shift for cross over trainers like myself and to know high scores with wonderful attitude are possible using these methods makes them even more enticing to many of us. 




TheZ's said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well for Towhee.
> 
> I've decided to find out what all the excitement is about and have signed up for an auditing spot at a Denise Fenzi seminar at pcotc in February. I'm happy with my auditing spot but noticed that registration opened at 10:00 this morning and all the Sat. working spots were gone at 11:30 when I looked.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I signed up for a working spot on Saturday  I have not decided on which dogs and/or issues to work on though.
> 
> We had to contact PCOTC ahead of time if we were students of either Denise Fenzi/FDSA or PCOTC for first choice at working spots, perhaps that is what happened? I signed up around 5am this morning since I received the eMail letting me know the registration was open.


I'll look for you there. Funny, the email I got said that working spots were available _only_ to Fenzi/FDSA or PCOTC students but that the registration opened at 10:00 am. Training with Gracie hasn't advanced very far so I didn't feel ready for a working spot anyway.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ you are correct ^^

Working spots were only available to Fenzi/FDSA or PCOTC students or I think attendees of previous seminars - I think the early registration slots were for those of us who contacted the event organizer (Denise was probably able to pre-approve us as students). I had also been to a previous seminar with her at PCOTC.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, my hand is broken in 2 places and I have a huge cast -- hopefully the orthopedic surgeon/specialist can see me soon and maybe reduce the size of the cast - it goes up to my elbow. poor dogs may be missing training for a bit...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> well, my hand is broken in 2 places and I have a huge cast -- hopefully the orthopedic surgeon/specialist can see me soon and maybe reduce the size of the cast - it goes up to my elbow. poor dogs may be missing training for a bit...


That stinks. Saw your other thread and was hoping the fractures were the find of things that didn't require a cast. Can you drive ok?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well for Towhee.
> 
> I've decided to find out what all the excitement is about and have signed up for an auditing spot at a Denise Fenzi seminar at pcotc in February. I'm happy with my auditing spot but noticed that registration opened at 10:00 this morning and all the Sat. working spots were gone at 11:30 when I looked.


Sooooo jealous!!! We are doing the ring confidence class and precision heeling classes online now, and I'm hooked. It's my fourth class there but first at the gold level. I am already planning my strategy for enrolling in a few more classes next term. I realize that Kea needs more work on focus and reducing reinforcers. I have this forum to thank for introducing me to FDSA.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

luckily for the first time in my life, I have an automatic  so once the Xterra is started and shifted I can drive fine.

but crap!! I have already had to ask for help taking off my medical alert bracelet and opening child proof caps. Hope it doesn't snow while I have to keep the cast dry and I haven't quite figured out the whole keeping the cast dry while I shower and wash my hair! and clothes?? might have to get some big sleeve tops and elastic waistband pants.

Faelan & Brady seem to want to lick my arm better



TheZ's said:


> That stinks. Saw your other thread and was hoping the fractures were the find of things that didn't require a cast. Can you drive ok?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley and I had class last night. She once again anticipated on the broad jump. Caught it and reset her before she went over, and then repeat a few more times with extra "Send your dog" and long pauses before I sent her. High jump and retrieve on flat were good with nice fronts and finishes. Saw her eyes slant to the high jump on her way back from a retrieve on flat and gave her lots of praise for making a good choice . Heeling was all on a shark line. I think I need to pay more attention to when we start, it seemed like she was lagging a bit. Certain things I can tell so much easier with that shark line than a leash, even with the leash over my shoulder. Her first drop on recall wasn't fast enough. I stepped in, gave a verbal, and the hand signal when I thought she had gone too far. She went right down then, so ran her back and did it again. Signal only with a fast drop that time. 
I am loving the Fenzi classes that started yesterday. Even though I'm just doing bronze, have already learned a few tricks and things. Much to read, and I am trying to make a concentrated effort to get the most out of those two classes that I can. In getting Open and Utility ready I'm getting a lot out of watching the videos for heeling and especially signal work. Bogeyman, perfect for Banshee. That being said, if the play class is offered again, I will be taking it.
Feel better Sharon, and good luck on Thursday Nuggets Dad! Keep up the updates on Hombre, and the shark picture was great!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - depending on how long the cast is, bread bags work for showers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

update  Ms Towhee came into season and now the progesterone testing will be starting. Glad she is in expert & caring hands already :wavey::wavey:



Sunrise said:


> @Michelle,
> 
> She is not yet in season but is so attractive that she is getting no peace - Faelan up her butt and Brady jumping her, so we thought it best (given the weather etc) that she goes up early so Barb can keep an eye on her in case she has a silent heat. Barb has ultra experienced dogs who will indicate its time to start progesterone testing if she goes silent (she never has but it runs in her family)
> 
> But yeah, getting excited here too


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> update  Ms Towhee came into season and now the progesterone testing will be starting. Glad she is in expert & caring hands already :wavey::wavey:


YAY!! Congratulations!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget and Sadie go to the groomers but I'll have Hombre to play-train without distractions. So far he is doing the "sit" and he is learning to "twirl" . I'm going to introduce "down" this morning along with reinforcing potty outside for a change . Hombre has already learned how to climb the 7 stairs in pursuit of Nugget all by himself but this could have waited for awhile according to Nugget . The puppy is still terrorizing the big dogs and didn't learn from Nuggets nip yesterday which is earning him extra timeouts.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> update  Ms Towhee came into season and now the progesterone testing will be starting. Glad she is in expert & caring hands already :wavey::wavey:


Repeat... repeat....repeat.....:banana::banana::banana:

The count was great the last time... And what a good girly to wait for spring puppies.. now let the fertility dances begin..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> update  Ms Towhee came into season and now the progesterone testing will be starting. Glad she is in expert & caring hands already :wavey::wavey:


eeeek, so excited, and I'm not even getting a puppy! Yay for brothers and sisters!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yay Sharon! Big congrats, I can't wait to follow Towhee and her litter  

You guys, I have to share this video with you. I HAVE A DOG THAT HEELS! I can hardly believe it. It's been about two years since Kea got her RN title with a less-than-stellar performance that got me rethinking my whole training strategy and philosophy. In that time, I got hooked up with an amazing local trainer and class and the FDSA, thanks in part to watching you all progress here through this little sub-forum. Here is the result so far. We still need to get trial ready, but I just can't believe how far we have come. I wish I had a before video. I just love playing this game with my babies and I can't wait to see where it will take us. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4UK7f4t1c8


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice heeling


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Kea looks awesome! She's having such a great time too, you have done a wonderful job with her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks !!

What an awesome video  you and Kea look so great, and she looks beautifully focused and happy!



KeaColorado said:


> Yay Sharon! Big congrats, I can't wait to follow Towhee and her litter
> 
> You guys, I have to share this video with you. I HAVE A DOG THAT HEELS! I can hardly believe it. It's been about two years since Kea got her RN title with a less-than-stellar performance that got me rethinking my whole training strategy and philosophy. In that time, I got hooked up with an amazing local trainer and class and the FDSA, thanks in part to watching you all progress here through this little sub-forum. Here is the result so far. We still need to get trial ready, but I just can't believe how far we have come. I wish I had a before video. I just love playing this game with my babies and I can't wait to see where it will take us.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4UK7f4t1c8


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Training for Lexx and I will be put on the shelf until such time as Lexx recovers from his latest attack. Once again he was attacked at his daycare. This time it required a trip to the vet, a tube placed in him and a number of stitches. 

He had to miss his obedience class last night, will miss his obedience working group class this weekend and I've had to pull him out of the agility trial scheduled for next weekend. 

He seems to be feeling pretty good and according to his dad, was a bit of brat on his walk last night so must be getting back to normal!! The tube is scheduled to come out on Saturday and his stitches the following weekend.

In the interim, we will have short, non-strenuous training sessions at home.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Training for Lexx and I will be put on the shelf until such time as Lexx recovers from his latest attack. Once again he was attacked at his daycare. This time it required a trip to the vet, a tube placed in him and a number of stitches.
> 
> He had to miss his obedience class last night, will miss his obedience working group class this weekend and I've had to pull him out of the agility trial scheduled for next weekend.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. Hope he heals up asap. Do you have any alternatives to the daycare?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Laurie I'm sorry to see your dog was attacked again, hope it's not too serious an injury and having to put your training on hold is a bummer.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I must say that today I'm ecstatic , Nugget earned his third Utility leg with a 191 1/2 not his best job messing up the DR dropping the glove and returning slow and doing a poor second go out along with losing 2 1/2 pts.on heeling with a lag a forge a bump and 2 wides on the turns but it was a small class of 10 dogs and 7 of them NQ giving us a second place and 2 OTCH pts. In the Open B class we lost the runoff but got 4 th place and his first UDX leg . So now he is Fours Seasons I found a Gold Nugget UD


http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...5-7DFE-4298-ACC5-D1D4F3A92089_zpsj0eqwxxj.jpg


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> That's terrible. Hope he heals up asap. Do you have any alternatives to the daycare?



Thanks!! He seems to be healing pretty well but won't be doing anything too strenuous for the next little while.

He's been going to the daycare for 2 years now and it's only been in the past 2 weeks he's had issues. It was the same dog both weeks. 

I have 2 other Goldens but unfortunately, my middle boy decided some time ago that he doesn't like ANY dogs other than Austin so we can't even let them play together. 

I do have another option (other than getting another puppy for Lexx) for some play time for Lexx so will look into that instead. It still is a daycare type situation but the groups are smaller. It's a facility owned by the guy I sometimes train with. His wife, and one of their Goldens, are in our agility class. I hate to cut daycare out totally as Lexx loves to play and with us working all day, he needs the stimulation.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I must say that today I'm ecstatic , Nugget earned his third Utility leg with a 191 1/2 not his best job messing up the DR dropping the glove and returning slow and doing a poor second go out along with losing 2 1/2 pts.on heeling with a lag a forge a bump and 2 wides on the turns but it was a small class of 10 dogs and 7 of them NQ giving us a second place and 2 OTCH pts. In the Open B class we lost the runoff but got 4 th place and his first UDX leg . So now he is Fours Seasons I found a Gold Nugget UD
> 
> 
> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...5-7DFE-4298-ACC5-D1D4F3A92089_zpsj0eqwxxj.jpg


Congratulations to you and Nugget!!!!! That's a huge accomplishment at his young age.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I must say that today I'm ecstatic , Nugget earned his third Utility leg . . . a second place and 2 OTCH pts. In the Open B class we lost the runoff but got 4 th place and his first UDX leg . So now he is Fours Seasons I found a Gold Nugget UD
> 
> 
> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...5-7DFE-4298-ACC5-D1D4F3A92089_zpsj0eqwxxj.jpg


Big congratulations to you and Nugget!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap - I am sorry to hear this! Hope Lexx heals quickly and completely!



Laurie said:


> Training for Lexx and I will be put on the shelf until such time as Lexx recovers from his latest attack. Once again he was attacked at his daycare. This time it required a trip to the vet, a tube placed in him and a number of stitches.
> 
> He had to miss his obedience class last night, will miss his obedience working group class this weekend and I've had to pull him out of the agility trial scheduled for next weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot!! Congratulations to you both 



arty2:arty2:arty2:arty:arty:arty:
:banana::banana:



Nuggetsdad said:


> I must say that today I'm ecstatic , Nugget earned his third Utility leg with a 191 1/2 not his best job messing up the DR dropping the glove and returning slow and doing a poor second go out along with losing 2 1/2 pts.on heeling with a lag a forge a bump and 2 wides on the turns but it was a small class of 10 dogs and 7 of them NQ giving us a second place and 2 OTCH pts. In the Open B class we lost the runoff but got 4 th place and his first UDX leg . So now he is Fours Seasons I found a Gold Nugget UD
> 
> 
> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...5-7DFE-4298-ACC5-D1D4F3A92089_zpsj0eqwxxj.jpg


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Training for Lexx and I will be put on the shelf until such time as Lexx recovers from his latest attack. Once again he was attacked at his daycare. This time it required a trip to the vet, a tube placed in him and a number of stitches.
> 
> He had to miss his obedience class last night, will miss his obedience working group class this weekend and I've had to pull him out of the agility trial scheduled for next weekend.
> 
> ...


That's awful, poor Lexx. Very glad he seems to be feeling good despite everything.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> update  Ms Towhee came into season and now the progesterone testing will be starting. Glad she is in expert & caring hands already :wavey::wavey:


How exciting! Best wishes to Towhee


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I must say that today I'm ecstatic , Nugget earned his third Utility leg with a 191 1/2 not his best job messing up the DR dropping the glove and returning slow and doing a poor second go out along with losing 2 1/2 pts.on heeling with a lag a forge a bump and 2 wides on the turns but it was a small class of 10 dogs and 7 of them NQ giving us a second place and 2 OTCH pts. In the Open B class we lost the runoff but got 4 th place and his first UDX leg . So now he is Fours Seasons I found a Gold Nugget UD
> 
> 
> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...5-7DFE-4298-ACC5-D1D4F3A92089_zpsj0eqwxxj.jpg


Huge Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Nugget UD!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Nugget!Yeah you two!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!!?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Nugget, GO Towhee, and fast recoveries Lexx and Sunrise.

We went to an obedience class! I forgot how much I missed it. 
Dee Dee seems to love it and is getting to an age where she can hold commands longer and refrain from being a kangaroo. 

Our dog skool teecher started a drop in class that's kind of like novice command calling for dummies - we started with watch, did some heeling in short spurts, circles, sit/down/stays and recalls - perfect for us and geared to our level. Dee Dee did pretty good and the best part, we had fun. Our homework for next week is to teach our dogs a trick. I started trying to teach her to back up, so far we did one step.

The other dogs managed to not notice Dee Dee in season, wearing her pantaloons. Maybe they're too young to know the birds and bees?

I ordered some Rally books but they didn't come yet and we're taking an online course. woot woot!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats NuggetsDad!! 

We have taken a few days off because Harris got really sick on Wednesday night. He was vomiting feces and we rushed him to the e-vet. $900 later...still no answers, but he is feeling better and that's all that matters. What a huge relief. He's on a bland diet so that thwarts our training plans but it will force me to see if he'll work just as enthusiastically for toys and play with mom for a couple of days until I feel ok giving him treats again. 

I may try to take Kea to the training center later this afternoon to start practicing ring entrances.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard - Huge Congrats!!! And Nugget is only.... 3? So much ahead of him! 

**** I did go to class last night after being off a couple weeks or so. Told my teacher right at the start that we have not done very much so it would be a.... experiment.... seeing what he remembered.  

His heeling was fabulous. Only weak area was him anticipating a sit on the slow (he was butt hovering) - so we brainstormed what I'm doing with the halts (2 short steps and 1/2 foot plant) and what I'm doing with the slows. Basically think that when I'm going on automatic and here the "slow" call, I do an immediate stutter step to quickly change pace. This when I should be lengthening my steps and foot planting smoothly. 

Fast was another thing - he's leaping a little on the fast, so we worked the mechanics of that as far as how I'm jogging to encourage smooth movement.

I was thrilled he was anticipating sits though - show how "on" he was. 

Figure 8's - I need to get around to building myself F8 posts with legs that stick out. Will help train him to keep his rear in without me reminded him. 

High jumps - she had the high jump turned on an angle to give him a different look, and it did throw him off. That or basically the "I can't possibly jump and carry something in my mouth" thing kicked in since we haven't practiced jumps for that 2+ weeks. She moved the jump over to the usual position and his jumps came back. <- Brainstormed that and basically I believe if I could do-over, would have broken the retrieve over the jump down - had him sit on one side with the db in his mouth and called him over before attempting the formal ROHJ. 

Broad jumps were gorgeous. Only nit was the front portion. His fronts were a little crooked.  

Recalls and drops - good. She caught me expecting "too much" with Bertie as far as me trying to get him DROPPING ON A DIME AND FASTER. She absolutely was thrilled with his drops and said they were controlled and quick. And I don't need to have belly-sliding. 

Go-outs - solid. 

Directed Jumping - jumps were fine, but discovered that I can't do the Go Outs + DJ too many times because the Go Outs start falling apart because of lack of reward at the GO spot. May need to put a target out there when I do everything together just to keep motivation to the gate UP.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

grins -- and we did NOT miss the start (we were a bit concerned given her lateness and Brady's obnoxiousness) - she will go in today to make sure she is not spiking but Barb thinks next week....

Faelan and Brady were beside themselves when the training room door opened to invite each one in this morning for a very brief session .... just tight spins to the Manners Minder but you would have thought they were at DisneyWorld for all their bright eyed excitement  I love these dogs!




MaureenM said:


> How exciting! Best wishes to Towhee


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> We went to an obedience class! I forgot how much I missed it.
> Dee Dee seems to love it and is getting to an age where she can hold commands longer and refrain from being a kangaroo.


How old is Dee Dee now? I'm starting to wonder when/if Gracie is ever going to refrain from being a kangaroo. Of course DD trying to teach her to do the merengue up on her back legs during the Thanksgiving holiday didn't help. That was inspired by this video _ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WurVaVEoB70 _If you haven't seen it, it's pretty entertaining and amazing. The dog must have tremendous strength in it's back legs.

I'm wondering for those who are really serious about training their dogs for obedience or agility, how much and what type of handling and interaction does your dog have with other people?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my dogs have pretty much unlimited access to people *that I trust*; that is key I think. I don't trust someone, they do not have access to my dogs and that includes instructors 

The people allowed to freely interact with my dogs do not, and often don't, have the same rules that I have either. For instance, I tug with my dogs, many people hate that or thinks it encourages a hard mouth. Another example, when I am with my dogs they do not interact with unknown dogs - when my brother hikes with my dogs they are allowed to interact with unknown dogs. 

I think as long as you trust the person, dogs are very good at figuring out what is allowed with one person versus another. I should also point out that my brother hikes with my BIL who has a big GSD and a bully type mix so people with less than friendly dogs do not tend to ask if their dogs can play...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Jacks knows how to "dance" - Chris Zink did a seminar a couple years ago and taught dog squats - where basically you have them sit up on their haunches, raise themselves up to a standing position on their rear feet, and then go back down to a sit. Repeat, etc. It works certain muscles in their rear, so it's a good thing to teach. Especially since like my Jacks - he has bilateral HD and needs a lot of muscle back there. 

The usual "not obedience trial related" stuff - I teach the dogs and my family knows the commands and cues to get the dogs to perform those tricks. That's pretty much the limit as far as how much other people handle the dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Zs pretty much what Sharon said in answer to the question is what I allow for my dogs in addition Nugget isn't allowed to SNIFF another dog and if he tries to I give him a leash correction because of my fear of a confrontation with the other dog .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Having fun with Hombre trying to teach him a few things and like my other two for the proper treat he is responding fairly well . He is now doing a sit on order and the " down " is coming along . His twirl ( spin in place ) is fun as he tries to catch up to the hand with a treat in it. Today a fun recall was also introduced from about 8 feet , which he responded to very well. Nugget had today off but tomorrow we will go to drop in training at SCKC which will only be available for a couple more weeks as this club is going to discontinue Sat.drop in because they say it doesn't generate enough money and instead have a once a month correction match. I don't like the change that's coming , but if they did things like my club where all the instructors are volunteers the overhead wouldn't exceed the income. Starting in Jan. I will no longer be a substitute instructor at my club but instead a regular instructor because we are putting on and extra class and opening 2hrs. Earlier for drop in so this is a good thing for all concerned at least the extra drop in and class not necessarily my being a instructor for it.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Today we practiced ring entrances at the training club. I left Harris at home because he's still on the mend (though he disagrees and wants to eat all of the cookies, hehe). Kea is really coming along with the work/no-work cue and heeling, which we practiced after ring entrances. I am considering bringing her to a fun match next weekend, and hoping they'll let me use my time in the ring to practice a few entrances and maybe do just a couple feet of heeling rather than running through all of the formal exercises. I will see how we're doing with our ring confidence exercises in the coming week and decide from there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

in my area, this approach is becoming fairly common .. a lot of exhibitors and instructors are either FDSA students or students of other high profile exhibitors/instructors who follow these approaches.

I will frequently prepare a list ahead of time (unless I am working om my ring nerves  ) of which exercises and/or pieces of exercises I'd like to work on and review it with the person judging before we start, this usually takes less than a minute of my ring time but really really helps me get the most of the run thru -- am I working confidence, proofing, problem exercises ? I am lucky if I can get to 1 run thru a month so those minutes have to count 

If the person judging is someone I like & respect, I will even request 'pressure' for my dogs & I ... following too close, interfering with my setups by circling us etc This does require a very knowledgable person and in Ms Towhee's case, the possibility of an up close & personal type greeting -- 



KeaColorado said:


> Today we practiced ring entrances at the training club. I left Harris at home because he's still on the mend (though he disagrees and wants to eat all of the cookies, hehe). Kea is really coming along with the work/no-work cue and heeling, which we practiced after ring entrances. I am considering bringing her to a fun match next weekend, and hoping they'll let me use my time in the ring to practice a few entrances and maybe do just a couple feet of heeling rather than running through all of the formal exercises. I will see how we're doing with our ring confidence exercises in the coming week and decide from there.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> in my area, this approach is becoming fairly common .. a lot of exhibitors and instructors are either FDSA students or students of other high profile exhibitors/instructors who follow these approaches.
> 
> I will frequently prepare a list ahead of time (unless I am working om my ring nerves  ) of which exercises and/or pieces of exercises I'd like to work on and review it with the person judging before we start, this usually takes less than a minute of my ring time but really really helps me get the most of the run thru -- am I working confidence, proofing, problem exercises ? I am lucky if I can get to 1 run thru a month so those minutes have to count
> 
> If the person judging is someone I like & respect, I will even request 'pressure' for my dogs & I ... following too close, interfering with my setups by circling us etc This does require a very knowledgable person and in Ms Towhee's case, the possibility of an up close & personal type greeting --



I am feeling much more confident in asking/pressing for what I need for my dog now that we are starting to see such tremendous progress in training. This will be the first fun match we've attended in awhile, and I'm thinking we can practice ring entrances for RA and Novice obedience, so probably two rings, which will be good. Harris can hang out in a crate and maybe come out and practice some focus exercises and disc pivots outside of the ring. 

Someone in my online class mentioned playing a "trial sounds" CD in the background while she trains - do any of you do this? I thought it sounded like a good idea.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Only 5 people showed up for drop in training which gave me extra ring time in the utility ring . There's a cluster being held at the Rosemont and that's where I suspect everyone is at but I don't like that place because you have to pay to park and the walk with all the junk we all have is too far. I've judged there and it's nice for a judge because you get paid and your allowed to park right at the bldg. Nugget today in utility was far better than he was at the trial Thur. We worked almost every exercise twice and he worked pretty clean of course there weren't any distractions and he trains here regularly.he wasn't really " up" today but a slap on his butt got him to move out much better on go outs and his retrieving exercises. Open he was a little slow also so another tap on his butt and he was working better. He anticipated a drop on one of the recalls which got him a extra 6 more to do in a mixed order some straight some with the drop. His drops were very fast today but he really didn't want to work today and I think Hombre has him a little on edge. The fronts today weren't too bad and we worked a little extra on heeling with a leash on and other than one lag on a about turn which got him a verbal and leash correction he did a decent job. Today was a pretty good session but my happy feeling ended when I got home and discovered Hombre peed in his crate and was in need of a bath again and his crate needed to be washed. This puppy was let out only 2 hrs 15 minutes earlier but I can't keep up with him . Yesterday he pooped 9 yes 9 times two of them minutes after being brought back in . I don't know where he gets it all from because he isn't a big eater.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

9 poops sounds like an awful lot. Maybe he's got one of those intestinal things puppies get. Hope he progresses with his training before the real cold and snow comes.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> The Zs --- he was checked at my vet on Mon.everything is fine and his stool is solid but it's seems a lot to me too but so far today since 1:00 am he has gone 3 times and has one more meal coming today but he isn't a good eater more interested in annoying the older dogs or playing. Hombre is getting sit and down really well and a couple short recalls with treats are working .

WHOOPS ITS 4 times he just pooped on the carpet , I just brought him in not 15 minutes ago after spending quite awhile outside with him he is trying my patience !!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard.... I hate to say this, but you are about killing any of my puppy urges. LOL. I can deal with puppies peeing in the house, but I can't deal with poop in the house.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Kate --- don't let Hombre 's bad toilet habits deter you from a puppy , Hombre is just a little devil but yours would be a little angel. I'm thinking this pup is payback for the really easy GOOD puppies in the past LOL!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday, we worked a bit on left & right pivoting on the pot (overturned clay planter bottom) and Faelan can now do tight pivots on a 7incher  Brady has been brought up with these so he does very well 

Also set up a jump wing (new so the dogs have not seen before) and practiced some left and right sends to wraps - from a few different angles.

Today we'll figure more things out - I was thinking of sends to a platform or carpet sample with tight turns and sits. They also go to the chiropractor this afternoon .... maybe some cone games

Their nails & feet are already bugging me <sigh> Sundays are usually grooming day.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I’m a little behind in posts. Congrats to Nugget UD and get-well-soon wishes to Lexx. Does Lexx need day care? Most dogs sleep all day while their owners are a work. IMO, unless you have a compelling reason for day care (very long work days and commute times), the risk of injury or infectious disease is too high for me. 

Maple had her girl parts removed Monday (6 days ago). I’ve been determined to keep her on very restricted activity for at least a week, with gradual lifting of restrictions during the second week post-op. It’s been hard! She is ready to rock and roll. I’m not letting Alder and Maple wrestle, but today, for the first time, I let her go off-leash in the big part of the yard. I kept Alder inside so he couldn’t ramp her up. She did more racing around and barking than I wanted to see, so I put her back on the flexi when I took Alder out later. 

I will ease back into training next week. No jumping until another full week. 

Before her spay, the main focus of winter training had been the articles. Her problem has been that she is in such a hurry, if she doesn’t scent the right one within a few seconds she grabs any old article and heads back. I needed to get her to slow down and be more systematic in searching. I went to putting the articles in a row, to encourage systematic searching. I decided to always do metal first. I began the retraining with only metal unscented articles with the scented metal and only leather articles with the scented leather.

I big issue I had was finding an effective disincentive when she chose a wrong article. For a long time during training, I had tied the unscented articles together in pairs. I think I did that too long. It didn’t bother her at all to pick up a wrong article and find it tied to another. (Some dogs hate that, and it gives them a strong incentive to find the correct one without testing for the string.) Not Maple. If she didn’t scent the right one immediately, she testing for the string until she found the untied one. 

I tried the Janice Demillo (sp?) method of holding her nose to the bar of the correct article and saying “Good Find!”. That was a disaster and too much of a correction for her. She would become frantic. I tried simply pointing to the right article, praising, and doing it over, but that was not enough of a correction. 

I tried a “time-out.” When she got the wrong article I would point to the correct one, praise her when she picked it up, but no treat. Then I would bring her off to the side and have her lie down while I set up the pile again, exchanging both the scented article and any articles she had mouthed with fresh articles. (When an article gets wet with saliva, it releases more scent, including any old scent.) The time out with no treat was a mild correction and, most importantly, it calmed her down instead of amping her up. She has FINALLY begun sniffing each bar instead of waving her nose around above the pile and grabbing. 

On the metal, she now usually goes down the line of article twice to make sure she is getting the right one. On leather, the second article, she checks until she gets the right one and takes it. I feel like we have finally made significant progress. I’m using a mixed pile and have begun arcing the pile into a semi-circle. We will see how much she remembers after a couple weeks of no training. I may back up a few steps after the spay.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Trained the dogs a little today... 

Moving stands are coming along with Bertie. I told Adele this, but conformation helped one way with obedience - he stops on a dime and free stacks himself so he's not going to move. 

Thing I love is when I do the hand signal and tell him "wait" - when I turn around to look at him, he's standing there with a very focused "I'm working" look on his face. 

Heeling is coming along with me putting my hand in the right place. I have a little "wrap around" action - but I think the more I practice with the hand correct and he's always rewarded at hip or behind me - he will correct himself over time. 

The wrap around - I thought it was the hand pulling him forward, but if I turn my head left (and subsequently cock my shoulder) so he can see my face, it helps push him back. <- Which I have to be careful, because that's a whole other bad handling habit to get into. 

My goal is as long to get daily heeling practice in and see where we are in January....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

we did some perch work today followed by short heeling segments  then some Handling 360 nananana expanding to 2 cones - small soccer cones to combine send-away wraps with foot/body awareness; tight wraps without knocking the cones being rewarded by either a continuation of the game or rewards.

With Ms Towhee away, Brady has decided he can play some tug with me  He is now carrying his rag and offering some tug --- yay!

Both boys seemed to love the chiro - and she kept 'offering' to take one or both home with her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

this morning we worked some short duration heeling, moving stands and call to heels with my running once my dog was behind me to make it more fun and to get both Faelan and Brady driving to find heel


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx got his tube out on Saturday but is still sporting his stitches (which will come out this weekend). He's getting pretty bored so I took him to the building for a short training session.

We worked on off leash heeling which was some of the best he's done. We also worked on call to heel. I was purposely lagging and forging trying to get him to lose me but he caught on to that game pretty quickly. I ended up putting him in a stay and walked around the building calling him to heel position. 

Also worked on signals, down on recall and go outs. We kept it short and fun. 

Lexx has his last Open class on Wednesday which I think I will take him to. He will miss agility class tonight and the agility trial this coming weekend so that's it now for agility until January.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre the puppy is winning the war of wills . I am wet and cold from standing in the rain 3 times this morning waiting for him to go potty and each time he outlasted me till I brought him in and then within 10 minutes he would go on the floor. I've tried taking him out with the big dogs and all he does Is harass them especially Nugget until Nugget nips him but he doesn't learn from it. Then I have tried taking him out by himself and he just finds a stick to chew or a leaf to chase. Tonight I will forget about the pup and go to club with Nugget and get a little training in . I especially want to work the heeling part of the signal exercise and also articles. Tomorrow is drop in at SCKC where I will get a run thru in utility and work some open exercises. It feels like I'm hardly working with Nugget now that the pup is here.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> It feels like I'm hardly working with Nugget now that the pup is here.


This is why I can't even think about getting another puppy right now (although I did see a lovely performance litter advertised on FB the other day)! Plus, my 2 big boys would really disown me!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Some here already know about this but I thought others might be interested to hear about Tapper, OTCH Sunfire's What's On Tap UDX. This almost 2 1/2 year old Golden went from getting his CD in May to earning his OTCH last weekend. An amazing accomplishment. I'm not sure but I think Nuggetsdad trains with the owner of this dog and maybe can tell us more about him??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

this is an amazing accomplishment and NuggetsDad was publicly thanked for helping Lynn & Tapper so much :wavey: Tapper is a beautiful dog judging by his pictures too !

Tapper is a littermate to MaeMae, the girlie Faelan was recently bred to ... so okay, I am following his career with some interest 



TheZ's said:


> Some here already know about this but I thought others might be interested to hear about Tapper, OTCH Sunfire's What's On Tap UDX. This almost 2 1/2 year old Golden went from getting his CD in May to earning his OTCH last weekend. An amazing accomplishment. I'm not sure but I think Nuggetsdad trains with the owner of this dog and maybe can tell us more about him??


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> this is an amazing accomplishment and NuggetsDad was publicly thanked for helping Lynn & Tapper so much :wavey: Tapper is a beautiful dog judging by his pictures too !
> 
> Tapper is a full brother to MaeMae, the girlie Faelan was recently bred to ... so okay, I am following his career with some interest


Wow, that is amazing! Any chance you'll be keeping more than 1 puppy? Between Towhee and Faelan's potential litters I think I'd have a hard time keeping myself from buying things for 2 new puppies instead of one .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

heehee  2 puppies ... heehee  

the toys I've ordered so far are best for 4-6 week old puppies  Before they go home and are just beginning to explore their world  



MaureenM said:


> Wow, that is amazing! Any chance you'll be keeping more than 1 puppy? Between Towhee and Faelan's potential litters I think I'd have a hard time keeping myself from buying things for 2 new puppies instead of one .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Lynn is an awesome trainer whom I've know for over 30 years,and Tapper is the kind of dog we all wish we could have . A mixture of brains with beauty and willingness to please. I do train with Lynn 2x a week and give her a runthru in utility and open each day and I try to find whatever small thing I can that isn't picture perfect so Lynn can fix it. The truth is that even if I didn't help her she would still be where she is . Lynn is 100% dedicated to the sport of obedience and deserves what she gets as I doubt there are many people who have the knowledge and skill and pursue her goals as does Lynn.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to club last night but I wasn't feeling well and cut the training VERY short with just doing utility but no repetitions of any one exercise . He actually did a very nice exercise with the only bobble being finding the correct article dropping it then picking it up and returning to me. Nugget wasn't real "up " but he was accurate. We then went in the open ring doing the BJ-,ROHJ-ROF and and the DOR each done only once as I felt really poorly and just went home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better NuggestsDad!



Nuggetsdad said:


> Went to club last night but I wasn't feeling well and cut the training VERY short with just doing utility but no repetitions of any one exercise . He actually did a very nice exercise with the only bobble being finding the correct article dropping it then picking it up and returning to me. Nugget wasn't real "up " but he was accurate. We then went in the open ring doing the BJ-,ROHJ-ROF and and the DOR each done only once as I felt really poorly and just went home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

<sigh> one of the very few disadvantages of having multiple dogs and potentially adding a puppy into the mix.

I have an awesome opportunity to go to a 4 day training event about 3 1/2 hours away with many of the FDSA instructors for an extremely reasonable price. Because I am a 'super user' of the academy, I have the opportunity to be in the first wave of registrants .. but which dogs would I leave at home? which dog would I take? If I have a puppy, how could he be left at home? but he wouldn't be fully vaccinated either (I do complete the puppy shot series)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Lynn is an awesome trainer whom I've know for over 30 years,and Tapper is the kind of dog we all wish we could have . A mixture of brains with beauty and willingness to please. I do train with Lynn 2x a week and give her a runthru in utility and open each day and I try to find whatever small thing I can that isn't picture perfect so Lynn can fix it. The truth is that even if I didn't help her she would still be where she is . Lynn is 100% dedicated to the sport of obedience and deserves what she gets as I doubt there are many people who have the knowledge and skill and pursue her goals as does Lynn.


Lynn is truly a giant in our sport and has had multiple amazing dogs. Some of which will never be touched for lifetime points. Tapper was her late husbands dog which makes her journey that more special with him as I am sure Joe was there ihn spirit cheering her on the entire journey. I am honored to know Lynn and her dogs..


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> <sigh> one of the very few disadvantages of having multiple dogs and potentially adding a puppy into the mix.
> 
> I have an awesome opportunity to go to a 4 day training event about 3 1/2 hours away with many of the FDSA instructors for an extremely reasonable price. Because I am a 'super user' of the academy, I have the opportunity to be in the first wave of registrants .. but which dogs would I leave at home? which dog would I take? If I have a puppy, how could he be left at home? but he wouldn't be fully vaccinated either (I do complete the puppy shot series)


I've been looking at that event, very close to me too . I'm not in the first round of registrants, and not sure if I could do it anyway. But..it is so close and I agree reasonable. (I have to admit I've been thinking it would make a good combination Mother's Day and Birthday gifts ).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to SCKC and Nugget worked like I feel "TERRIBLE" . He was slow on the DR FOR WHICH A BUTT SLAP GOT HIM MOVING. His fronts weren't very good today nor were the finish's. He would have qualified somewhere in the lower 190s. Mr.consistency he isn't but I did like all of the 5 go outs he did. Articles were done correctly but slow as Nugget was in his LAZY mode. In open he was a jerk walking thru the BJ the first time. His ROF was slow and he got another butt slap. The ROHJ he ticked the jump ! His jumps today very poor. Nugget never was a hard charging dog but today he put little effort into anything we did.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was waffling about just doing a fun match with Bertie.... but felt guilty and put an entry in for Jacks too. The time will come where Jacks gets to just stay home, but not yet.  

Funny thing happened today.... was training Bertie a little today and asked for a drop on recall. He went down but did the "little dog" belly hover down the little cheat! Realized it is high time to start counting to 5 on the drop so he's not think "spring back to feet to get treat" the whole time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry your training day did not go well -- think he might be picking up on your not feeling well? or maybe he is out of sorts with Hombre joining your group?



Nuggetsdad said:


> Went to SCKC and Nugget worked like I feel "TERRIBLE" . He was slow on the DR FOR WHICH A BUTT SLAP GOT HIM MOVING. His fronts weren't very good today nor were the finish's. He would have qualified somewhere in the lower 190s. Mr.consistency he isn't but I did like all of the 5 go outs he did. Articles were done correctly but slow as Nugget was in his LAZY mode. In open he was a jerk walking thru the BJ the first time. His ROF was slow and he got another butt slap. The ROHJ he ticked the jump ! His jumps today very poor. Nugget never was a hard charging dog but today he put little effort into anything we did.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon.... I think it could be a combination of everything but he does get in those lazy moods and just gets sloppy. The puppy has been harassing Nugget but he isn't too smart because when Nugget has had enough he will bite, it's happened 3x already but Hombre just doesn't wise up. I'm showing Sat.at our bumper show but only in utility. Housebreaking isn't going too well this pup is a handful but sometime in his lifetime I'm sure he will become housebroken or I'll go broke buying paper towels.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

time permitting, we might have impromptu run thrus this upcoming Saturday after a puppy party  plus I'll hopefully get to see Press, a Titan x Towhee pup!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a dental appointment today and got home a little early. There was still daylight and the temperature was in the high 40s. But, the dental visit was one of those 2 hour marathons (2 crowns and a cavity) that left me wanting to not do anything but mindless iPad crossword puzzles while I waited for the anesthesia to wear off. It was one of those days when I'm jealous of those people with couch potato dogs. After over a week of resting after her spay, Maple is read to bounce off the ceiling. 

I tossed a tennis ball a few times for her and tried to keep her from wrestling with Alder until it got dark, then we all had an early supper. Tomorrow, I plan to get back to a regular training schedule (minus any jumping). I've been feeling disoriented at not having a training session right after work every day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Kelly - you and me had something in common today. LOL. 

I spent 2 hours at the vet getting 2 teeth drilled down to nothing and built back up for crowns. And the rest of this day has been taking pills every 3 hours to kill the jaw pain. >.<


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Megora said:


> @Kelly - you and me had something in common today. LOL.
> 
> I spent 2 hours at the vet getting 2 teeth drilled down to nothing and built back up for crowns. And the rest of this day has been taking pills every 3 hours to kill the jaw pain. >.<


Your vet does your teeth? : Did you get in a good bite or two?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

we just had a quick training session with the manners minder set up as a reward and distraction while we worked pivots, fronts and finishes with short distance recalls. 

Faelan did very nicely

Brady not so much ... his focus was definitely torn so he needs more of this type of work  his recalls were 'huh'; while looking directly at me his mind was on the manners minder to my left, right or behind me. He did well after a few resets though, so definitely not over faced.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> Your vet does your teeth? : Did you get in a good bite or two?


I obviously spend too much time in dog person mode... or too much time escorting dogs to and from vets.... 

Not first time my doctors have been called vets by me...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Got Phoenix a fancy new front and finish box. He wasn't keeping his feet in the box of my normal one, so I'll use this to help develop a new habit. Love that it folds up too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

oh my goodness that is cute !! where did you get it?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training this week has been placed on hold , between Hombre not letting me get any sleep and being sick since Sun. Nothing has really been done so I'm going to strike the show that we are entered in Sat.save the long ride and just try to get better . I don't think the standing in the cold rain 2 days in a row trying to get the pup to potty did either of us any good . Glad Nugget got the UD already as this show was our bumper show but we don't need it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I took Lexx to his last Open class for the year last night. I was a little concerned how he would react to the other dogs after the daycare attack last week; moreso how he would react to the big Rottie in our class (who is an absolute sweetheart). I had nothing to worry about as he was perfectly fine. He was more interested in showing the ladies at class his battle scars, which are healing well. He will get his stitches out on Saturday.

The instructor ran us through a mock trial. Lexx and I are the only ones that did the Open exercises; the others did the CDI exercises. He did very well actually. The most noticeable mistake was anticipating the "take it" on the ROF and left before he was commanded to. Everything else was well done. 

Our obedience and agility classes are done for the year. We will continue to participate in the Open/Utility working group on the weekends. There will be an Open 2 class starting in January but because of the starting time, we won't be able to attend. Lexx knows the exercises so we just have to work on his focus in the ring. All trials in our area have wrapped up for the year as well so we have several months to fine tune.

We will do some one night CARO trials over the next few months.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> oh my goodness that is cute !! where did you get it?


K9 Fun Works

I ordered it from here, but I requested a custom size. I also ordered her high and bar jump.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

off topic but for those curious  

Ms Towhee is on track to receive her very special delivery from Titan this weekend or Monday ... more progesterone testing is needed but so far ...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Harris is struggling with his pivots on a disc - he keeps wanting to sit. He does ok if he's on a high disc (like overturned food bowl), but not a lower one. I guess I should stick with the high one for now. We are working on "pocket hand" and he will pivot quickly around to the left for heel position, but keeps wanting to sit as we pivot left. I will try to get a video later, maybe someone can help. I am wondering if it is a structure thing because he is really awkward right now (9 months). He has lost his rear angles/bend of stifle and is high in the rear. Hopefully that corrects itself as he continues to grow. Anyway, we tried some pivots this morning and I was getting frustrated and then felt bad because he was trying soooo hard.  So we stopped and practiced some dumbbell retrieves, and made big progress there. He picked it up off the ground and delivered to hand for the first time (we've been back-chaining that behavior and added the pick up to the chain this morning). Then we played some dumbbell games - I handed it to him and tried to "keep away" and he had to try to put it in my hand. He loved that. 

Kea is doing really well in her ring confidence class. I am loving her response to work/no work cues. When she is on, she is ON...but in the past I have had trouble getting her to turn on in a trial setting. I feel like we are making progress there. We are going to a fun match this weekend, so we will probably try a ring entry and removing the leash in the ring a few times and see how it goes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What I found helpful (hope I can describe this right) is starting by shaping 2 paws on the disc so the dogs really wanted their paws up there; then teaching the pivot from in front of them with both my hands centered on my body slightly above their nose level. I gradually moved into heel position but kept mt left hand centered over the disc (above their nose & head) and gently moved my wrist and hand in the direction I wanted them to turn in. 

I still will start this way as a quick warm up but my hand is now in heel position 90% of the time.

Paw coming off the disc results in an oops, and reset. At first any rear foot movement is rewarded but eventually the need to find heel position while front paws are up on the disc (I use a small, perhaps 6-7 inch wide, clay planter drain bottom; about an inch high; I started with a bottom about 12 inches wide) is the only rewardable behavior.

With Faelan, the step of holding my hand (palm up, fist closed) above the disc made all the difference. 



KeaColorado said:


> Harris is struggling with his pivots on a disc - he keeps wanting to sit. He does ok if he's on a high disc (like overturned food bowl), but not a lower one. I guess I should stick with the high one for now. We are working on "pocket hand" and he will pivot quickly around to the left for heel position, but keeps wanting to sit as we pivot left. I will try to get a video later, maybe someone can help. I am wondering if it is a structure thing because he is really awkward right now (9 months). He has lost his rear angles/bend of stifle and is high in the rear. Hopefully that corrects itself as he continues to grow. Anyway, we tried some pivots this morning and I was getting frustrated and then felt bad because he was trying soooo hard.  So we stopped and practiced some dumbbell retrieves, and made big progress there. He picked it up off the ground and delivered to hand for the first time (we've been back-chaining that behavior and added the pick up to the chain this morning). Then we played some dumbbell games - I handed it to him and tried to "keep away" and he had to try to put it in my hand. He loved that.
> 
> Kea is doing really well in her ring confidence class. I am loving her response to work/no work cues. When she is on, she is ON...but in the past I have had trouble getting her to turn on in a trial setting. I feel like we are making progress there. We are going to a fun match this weekend, so we will probably try a ring entry and removing the leash in the ring a few times and see how it goes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning Bozo came out and we worked on 2 things (Faelan and Brady)

1st was using Bozo as a pool noodle (starting generalization) for agility nanana tight turns groundwork ala Handling 360

2nd was using Bozo as the dog inside post with a concentration on 'eyes on me' even when Bozo wobbled slightly. Brady did very well, Faelan gave a quick glance or two and got to be reset


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Last night at Rally class I went through the course off leash with Penny as usual, but this time our instructor was in there with us. She got excited and went straight to her, but came back after only a slight hesitation when I called her. My instructors say she's "social", a.k.a getting overly excited around other people. I'm going to ask my instructor to be in the ring for all her future run throughs, since it'll be good practice for when I enter her in a competition and there will more distractions around.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, plans have changed up a bit. Faelan & Brady will be staying home today because after much excitement last night .....


.... today is the day the Titan x Towhee repeat litter dreams take the next step in their journey ....

due to timing and Dr Ann coming in special to do the procedure at noon, Mike will drop her off and need to leave her and I will head up to pick my Towhee up and return her to Sunfire Mountain for safekeeping once the procedure is complete and she is alert .. 

not exactly a sparkling idea to have 2 intact males (Faelan & Brady) in the same vehicle as my girlie in full fledged standing heat so no run thru's for them  

and just because  Five generation pedigree: Titan x Towhee


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Admittedly Nugget wasn't trained much this week what with my being sick and the puppy being a total handful and a half BUT I felt better this morning so I reversed my decision to go to the trial. I should have stuck to my original plan and here is why--the DR was the first exercise and he went for the #2 glove which was the right one but couldn't get a hold on it dropping it twice and mouthing a little but returning very slowly all losing points but here was the kicker after sitting straight in front of me the judge said " take it" and I reached out grabbed the glove and Nugget wouldn't leave go of it. It's not the first time he didn't want to leave go of a glove but this time he really had a good hold and it took almost everything I had to pull it from his mouth. The judge said at least you got it. I don't know if this was a NQ or not but we certainly had lost enough points to be out of the contest. Then it was articles and as always metal was first and it was at one o'clock a piece of cake or it should have been but my dog knew I wasn't to happy with him just grabbed a leather without searching. NQ NQ. NQ. Then the signal exercise where I was so frustrated and upset with him I didnt think and said HEEL not once but twice, his heeling and signals were excellent. Now it was the DJ exercise which both go outs were far enough but he went to my left about 6-8 ft. This crap after doing at least a dozen this week in a row that were to die for. Finally the MSFE which he aced the only thing done well. I am beyond upset with Nugget today so no McDonalds for him today. I don't have any idea what went on in his head but that's the second time he bobbled the glove exercise with this particular pr.of gloves so they are in the garbage. Monday is my clubs Xmas party so he can rest on his laurels till Monday and we will start fresh END OF RANT


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

NuggetsDad - sorry for you disappointing day :sorry:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In my (totally unbiased  ) opinion, Titan and Towhee make puppies that are not only extremely smart, focused, and biddable, but also gorgeous


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon--- Thank you , but it's not just getting an NQ it's all the practice and these same mistakes that have occurred before but I thought were fixed especially that not releasing the glove which he has been "smacked" good for in the past he just refuses to learn from these corrections.his just being lazy just getting any ole article is just not acceptable . We practice articles very frequently and he gets in his I don't feel like doing this mode I can make corrections but there isn't much I could do today with him. He had zero pressure on him because he has the UD and even though we didn't practice a lot this week there isn't any excuse for his actions today , surely he can remember what to do for a couple days. I know everyone's dog will make a mistake now and then BUT. 

My pup is also pulling my chain another HARDHEAD !!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Louisiana--- Phoenix is just gorgeous .


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Besides being good looking, Phoenix looks like a very happy pup. Love the expression in his eyes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot edit my previous post so..

Towhee is recovering nicely from the procedure and offering to 'help' with unpacking the car from the puppy test  Her due date is perfect!!! Valentine's day (2/14/15)

Faelan and Brady enjoyed their 1st walk in a few weeks yesterday and were very interested in my coat & pants when I returned from the puppy test (Towhee, puppies, Press (handsome Titan x Towhee son), and several other dogs)  It was a lot of fun .

Interestingly, I was just reading an article (CleanRun I think) about how our dogs should have extended breaks at least once a year so I guess I shouldn't feel that bad about dialing down training and just playing with some foundation games  Of course, the lack of go-outs and scent discrimination may come back to haunt me LOL Or the magic of latent learning may help really define those exercises !


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We had a busy week - Tuesday Gladys went to field class, due to bad weather most of the students didn't show up so we dragged out the obedeens jumps and worked on sending them over the jump increasing the distance and angles - Gladys did pretty good. She doesn't like to watch and heel, but she does like the other stuff.

Weds night Dee Dee went to drop in Novice command calling for newbs. I tried using her tug toy to let her bite, chew, and fetch, since she spends so much time chewing her leash I thought I would try that as a reinforcement instead of food, she was getting pretty cranked up. Then dog skool teecher did NOT appreciate the "trick" I taught her - I throw my arms up in the air and go "Kangaroooo!" and she hops up in the air. We got the "airplane" speech - to nutshell it - Dee Dee is already high on obedience and I don't need to get her cranked up LOL. I can't believe I'm saying this but she did the best heeling and figure 8s in the class but broke a long stay twice, I had to shorten my distance. I'm seeing her as one of those "Mommy!" types that likes to work close - love my babes LOL.

Today we're going on "hike n train" - take Gladys b/c Weds will be Dee's night again - it's her birthday so will bring the doggie cake to dog skool n share with whomever's there. 

Now we're going downstairs to work on figure 8 from our online class and try the pivot trick mentioned earlier in the thread. It's exciting to have all these new tricks to try, see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> In my (totally unbiased  ) opinion, Titan and Towhee make puppies that are not only extremely smart, focused, and biddable, but also gorgeous


Bah! I wish I were ready for another.  He's so handsome. Brains and beauty, nothing like it. Harris's breeder is planning to breed his mom to Manny next year (Beau Geste Being Ramirez, I hope I spelled that right). People just like to tempt me I think. 

Yesterday's fun match went GREAT! Kea practiced three ring entries in the novice obedience ring. She was super engaged and played with the squeaky ball. She offered focus outside the ring and heeled to the entrance. In the Rally Advanced ring, we practiced the "leash off" game about five times. That was it. I was proud of myself for sticking to my plan and working on the things I knew we needed to work on. Nothing more, nothing less. We did some heeling outside of the rings, but no exercises inside the rings. It's part of my crazy plan to get her ring ready for 2015. So far, so good. I had a few people approach me to inquire about my training strategy...hopefully that's a good sign that we're doing something right! 

Harris got to come along too, and was able to dial it in and do some disc pivots and dumbbell retrieves off to the side. We also played some focus games. Mostly, he just sat in his crate looking cute. 

All in all, a successful day I'd say. We took today off, and then we'll be up at the training building tomorrow for a bit.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was with the zen bowl.

First a brief refresher on the game rules, then some heeling followed by Figure 8s with the bowl dog side. Then recalls with the bowl a few feet to the side and we finished (Faelan an Brady) with finishing added to the recall. A lot of rewards both from the bowl and from me


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished articles 2x each all done correctly as far as getting correct one but 2 turns in place his butt was " out " and he left and returned slow . I don't know what to do to get his speed up a little but he is right at the point of losing points. Of course Sat. he lost the whole exercise. Tonight my club has the XMAS a party but I'm going to train cause I'm fat enough without all the extra food.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> Bah! I wish I were ready for another.  He's so handsome. Brains and beauty, nothing like it. Harris's breeder is planning to breed his mom to Manny next year (Beau Geste Being Ramirez, I hope I spelled that right). People just like to tempt me I think.


I hear you!! Lexx's dad's owner (Lori) told me she has plans to breed Knot to one of her females which would be a line breeding on Yogi. Nooooo, I'm not ready for another puppy quite yet!!

I did a little training with Lexx yesterday at the building. Mostly we worked on his focus inside the ring, between exercises. Of course he was fine but at class the other night, he wanted to sniff the floor between exercises.

We also worked on his signals which were well done. Heeling and figure 8s well done. Go outs were a bit of a struggle again. He was doing so well with those and now we've regressed so need to work on those apparently.

We have our advanced obedience working group on Saturday.

Lexx got his stitches out on Saturday so has been given clearance to return to normal activities. In the whole process, it seems his microchip was lost so we need to get it put back in once all of his wounds have healed up.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We just came in from the yard after doing gloves which Nugget got all 3 correct and he left and came in briskly with only one front a little off. He didn't even think of holding on to a glove when I said OUT , I think he knew better today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

ooooh, ooooh, ooooh

Julie Daniels will be coming to FDSA this February for a weaves class!! I used to travel ~4 hours each way for privates and camps with her .... awesome !!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So tonight was our last class of the year which was a Christmas party, so all training was games and more games. Really a fun night. If anyone had tricks they wanted to show off they could....A UD poodle got a tissue out of the box and took it to her owner when the owner "sneezed". Really funny. Then the 4 dogs and their owners (Finley & I included) who have their CD sang "We'll Never Get Our CDX...." to the tune of walking in a winter wonderland. After tricks and whatever else anyone wanted to throw in we did games. Musical chairs with dogs....Instead of chairs, we used pieces of paper for the dogs to sit on. We healed in a large group, when the music stopped, you had to have your dog sit on the paper. Simon says, recall games with food, ect for distractions. And stays with multiple distractions. Really just a lot of fun, silly stuff that had a training element to it. No class now until Jan. 5th. Training at home this week has been short spurts of drops, sits, come to heel, ect. Have been having a hard time finding time this week so have been throwing things in here and there with both girls throughout the day. And, trying to keep up with the Fenzi classes.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I just can't figure Nugget out. Club last night was very late opening so I didn't get much training in because of everyone trying to get a " little " utility time BUT what we did was awesome . 4 go outs super fast straight with sits that were immeadiate followed up with the correct jumps being taken. The MSFE which as usual very nice. Finally signal exercise done very well with almost flawless heeling. Very very pleased with him at home we did articles and gloves correctly done with no thoughts of refusing to give up the glove. He was much much faster than his normal " I don't feel like it " in fact I think tonight was the fastest I've ever seen Nugget work and it was so much nicer and made my evening. We tried working in the open ring but it was so noisy I couldn't hear the instructor so I just wished everyone a merry Xmas and went home but the little we did with the wonderful attitude Nugget had made my night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked:

- Advancing the nanana to 2 tight turns, left and right (Bozo)
- dogs inside figure 8 with focus and Bozo
- 3 minute sit stay with stuffed animals, me sitting on the ground, my moving around

Faelan and Brady did very well


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday's online class assignment was to add a distraction to the ring entrance and get the dog to maintain focus while heeling to the entrance. I tried some food in a container on a chair, which Kea completely ignored, so I upped the challenge by putting the food on the floor. Well, we made it into the ring with very minimal glancing toward the food and as I turned to grab her toy, she left the ring and went straight for it. Hehe. That girl. I swear it was premeditated  We took a break and did some other stuff and then she did finally succeed in the end with the ring entrance distraction when I used food rewards in the ring. 

Harris was looking great with his disc pivots, not as much sitting and he can pivot left all the way around now without help from "pocket hand". He's also doing a great job at finding heel from a front position on the disc. We also practiced some bumper fetches inside and he was really diving for them. 

Maureen, that party sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My familiar Nugget came back today slow and at times sloppy. Nugget was fairly decent in the open ring other than lagging on the outside turns on the fig.8 but all the jumps were well done with straight f+f. His ROF was slow going to the dumbbell but a tap on his butt got his act together. The DOR was awesome. 

Our utility runthru was less than great with a very slow sloppy return on both articles even though they were the correct ones. The DR was slightly better on all three gloves but the fronts were off . Signal exercise the heeling was fine but for his again LAG on the abouts which I tried bribing with food and also leash corrections to get him to move faster on them but to no avail yet. The DJ exercise he went slower than I want leaving but they were fairly straight and he did take each jump without ticking or refusing them but he certainly didn't charge them with any enthusiasm. Finally a long time AKC judge was training her dog but offered a trade in the MSFE she did my dog and I did hers. Nugget locked up beautifully and didn't move a muscle while being examined but returned to heel slowly which Diane sad it was scoreable. That's my boy losing points on the easy stuff.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

wish we lived closer ! How I would love to work our dogs together  Learning, training and having fun all rolled together 





KeaColorado said:


> Yesterday's online class assignment was to add a distraction to the ring entrance and get the dog to maintain focus while heeling to the entrance. I tried some food in a container on a chair, which Kea completely ignored, so I upped the challenge by putting the food on the floor. Well, we made it into the ring with very minimal glancing toward the food and as I turned to grab her toy, she left the ring and went straight for it. Hehe. That girl. I swear it was premeditated  We took a break and did some other stuff and then she did finally succeed in the end with the ring entrance distraction when I used food rewards in the ring.
> 
> Harris was looking great with his disc pivots, not as much sitting and he can pivot left all the way around now without help from "pocket hand". He's also doing a great job at finding heel from a front position on the disc. We also practiced some bumper fetches inside and he was really diving for them.
> 
> Maureen, that party sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was sick at home yesterday so took the opportunity to work with Lexx a bit. We worked on our dumbbell retrieve. I took his favorite knuckle bone and put it in the vicinity of his dumbbell. The first time I told him to "take it", he ran to his bone! He got a more strict "take it" command and he picked up his dumbbell and returned it promptly. We did that 4 more times with the last time the bone and dumbbell side by side. Each time it was done correctly.

We also worked on his signal work....all done nicely.

Too bad we couldn't trial from home.....he's always so on there!!!!

He's such a fun boy.....love working with him!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles today which Nugget did correctly and did return better( faster) but still far slower than I want.

The real training which so far is a 100% total failure is the housebreaking of Hombre. He is my seventh golden puppy but this little guy is a different pup that as yet I can't get a read on . I try to feed at the same times all three times to regulate elimination time. It doesn't work with this pup. I've tried letting him out with the adults and he just harass's them . Taking him out on leash by himself has been the most successful but standing in the rain and cold for 20 minutes or so nothing happens bring him back inside and he poops in about 1 1/2 minutes on my carpeting . I take him out right after feeding nothing . Wait an hour maybe then after next feeding I think I'll take him out and he does his buisness within minutes of eating. I can't get any kind of timetable going with him. The only sure time is when I take him out at 4:00 am right after he wakes up after that it's whenever and he is pooping an average of 6 times a day. This pup is driving me crazy and its a short trip anyone got any suggestions , I'm open to most anything .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...F-5A2E-4382-9CDD-83B82AE05FB5_zpsi0d0ueie.jpg


In this pic notice the corners on the TV stand and dresser my little land shark has been busy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that arm looks painful! hope it heals quickly..

good thing he's so cute, eh?

About the housebreaking, when I bring a pup out after eating and he does not eliminate he goes into his crate for a half hour or so when he goes out again. Peeing I had more issues with Brady - I had to really, really watch him and he went out at least every 20 minutes -- for months!! and still we had accidents .. he got the go pee/poop outside pretty quickly, just took a long time to get the don't go pee inside (I think his original owners set him up for failure on that one)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fun match tonight - was actually weird because I haven't managed to get to this location for classes at all since before Thanksgiving! Bertie was flying higher than a kite when I got there and I was a little tentative going into the ring with him. There was a slight issue with him getting VERY EXCITED about the "judges" both times (we did novice in one ring and open in the other) we lined up for heeling first thing in the ring, but I was able to "get him back" with just a little reminder and fixing our set up.

His heeling was fantastic. I made up my mind that this was a training session, so I had treats to jackpot with and I was praising him when he offered the position and heads up attention I wanted, but basically he looked gorgeous and I felt really proud of him out there. 

Everything else in novice was a breeze - including stays.

Open ring - we had an interesting thing happen with the retrieve. 

There was a ring opening to the left side of the path he was retrieving on. And going out there to grab the dumbbell, he noticed the opening and people and dogs standing right there. I don't know if a dog was looking at him or what, but he kinda got a little spooked and started coming back to me. I reminded him to go back out there and finish the retrieve and he did fine. We repeated and strung together a strong retrieve, but it kinda showed that he needs a lot more proofing as far as stuff that may be going on right next to him. 

I was just glad that his first reaction to whatever spooked him was coming back to me. As opposed to heading out to visit.... !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, Faelan is now on a training vacation - he did have a tooth abscess waiting to happen (not yet infected but the pocket under the tooth was deep) so the tooth was pulled - one of the large ones (molar ? premolar?)

7 stitches, so he is on restriction; nothing that can possibly pull the stitches - soft food only; no chews, kibble, ... no dumbbells, articles, gloves, jarring of the head, dowels etc etc Poor boy, I KNEW he had a tooth bothering him but between not being visible to the naked eye upon examination (healed over fracture looked good before xrays), the original vet having a family emergency, the vet clinic being short staffed and having to fit him into an already busy schedule, the cleaning with X-RAYS had to be delayed close to a month ... the fracture probably happened years ago and had healed over - he has another fractured tooth but everything looks healthy on the XRays so that one was not pulled.

Anyway -- Brady probably won't get worked either so Faelan does not get upset -- Towhee will hopefully be home in the next week or so but she too has stitches.

So Faelan gets to continue with his warmed raw food (I am putting in microwave to bring it up to room temperature) broken into very small chunks - luckily bones are not a part of his diet.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's bad enough winter has come and training must be done when a window presents itself but these unexpected disruptions in training like Sharon's Faelan tooth problems and my pups lack of cooperation on housebreaking all tend to get me frustrated in fact now my water in the house quit working and a well co. Is coming to diagnose and hopefully fix whatever is wrong probably another $2000 or $3000 shot but because I'm waiting for somebody I can't do any training in my yard for fear of missing the serviceman and if he comes late I won't be able to go to SCKC this afternoon so another training opportunity missed and my club is shut down till Jan 5 . Maybe a break in training with Nugget will be a good thing because lately he hasn't been into it. Of course there isn't any break trying to get Hombre housebroken . He ate his second meal at 9:00 am this morning and has been taken out 3 times since which he has peed each time but no poop yet so he is in his crate hopefully getting ready .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My day is a little better as I now have water pressure and it was a pressure switch that needed replacement it was $230 but that's better than a whole new tank . The bad thing is the repairman found my ejector pump was not working and I'm waiting on the plumber now . His quote $725 installed so no training tonight. BUT Hombre finally went outside and has relieved himself without any " accidents in the house " this being a first since his arrival but the little guy is sure spending a lot of time in his crate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Phew... glad it wasn't the well!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate....Me too!!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon, I'm so sorry to hear about Faelan's tooth. Poor boy  

And Nuggetsdad I guess you'll be singing the potty training blues this Christmas. Every puppy is different, Harris took for-ev-errrr to potty train. The pooping was no problem, but the peeing...he would just be walking along and all of a sudden he'd be "going". I think the problem was him figuring out how to signal that he needed to go out. Once he figured how to communicate that with us, we were on the up and up. 

Speaking of Harris being on the up and up, pretty soon, I'm gonna have me a heelin' dawg  Here is some video from today for our precision heeling class. We're in Week 3 and I am really happy with this progress. We're just doing a bronze spot, but I have come to learn the value of video-ing my training sessions. First half - pivots on disc. Second half - pocket hand with no disc. I find that I need to move my hand back further than I did with Kea or he starts spinning himself into a knot. The video makes it easy to see that.

http://youtu.be/x3N9KYnDidc


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Tonight at Rally Penny was really excited the moment we went through the door. She calmed down in time to do the course well, though she kept going towards the instructor at the end of our second run through. After the group practice session I was evaluated for the beginner agility class She passed, but we have to wait for a couple teams to come up and see if I can keep Penny focused on me while dogs are running through/over various equipment. I'm not confident that Penny will pass, since another dog got the zoomies going through the Rally course, and seeing that made her excited and jumpy. I did discover a secret weapon though - tuna fudge. Another member made squares for everyone in the class, and Penny loved it. I'm going to have to make it for her final agility evaluation and hope she'll be more focused on me.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Everything is now working as the plumber just finished at 6:10 pm and I now have a new Zoeller ejector pump ( $720 ) it could have been worse and total cost just under a $1000 . It sure felt great to shower with water pressure and now DRUM ROLL Hombre pooped a total 5 times outside today with out any inside accidents YEA ! We missed training tonight but we will go Sat for one of the few remaining Sat sessions and the week won't be a total loss. Tomorrow we will do gloves -articles -go outs and signals outside. It will be cold but dry and Nugget has had enough time off as far as I'm concerned at least I want to get a little practice in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We missed training tonight too. Had class, but was driving down past Ann Arbor when we had snow all over the highway, white out conditions, and somebody spun out right in front of me. LOL. I white-knuckled my way off the highway and turned around back for home. 

I'm getting too old to gamble on the weather clearing up sooner vs later.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I this morning did 3 go outs from about 60 ft to a fence post the first although baited he didn't see the bait and sat on my order about 3-4 ft to right of post the next two,were dead on one with bait the other without. All were done on a dead run , very fast nothing like cold weather and a couple days off. Next we did gloves ( DR) well done but fronts were off because he was a little to " up " but I like that much better than his I don't feel like it slow mode. From this we did MSFE and it was quite nice. Finally signal exercise which he actually did the abouts without lagging but he did forge on the fast but this too ill take . Lots of praise and treats were given trying to make it as enjoyable for Nugget as possible because I think the pup has him feeling a little left out because of the attention I have to give him. So far Hombre hasn't made ay " mistakes " in the house today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

YAY!! the owner of Brady's sire is going to wash, dry, comb out and trim my Faelan & Brady tomorrow  it's been 3 weeks and they are starting to look like street dogs, but now they'll look marvelous (she is a professional groomer and shows goldens to perfection besides being a great friend


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We didn't get another " perfect " day today as Hombre MADE a mistake. We went to my vet and Hombre got his shots and it is now safe to take him training which tomorrow morning we will go to SCKC for drop in training and start our formal training providing my friends will leave me some time with the pup. Hombre when I got him weighed 9 lbs today the vet weighed him in at 16lbs . He's growing like a weed .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre was a hit with the ladies at training this morning and he did sit on my order and then he downed per my order and we also did a little less than perfect swing finish or a whole lot less than perfect one but it too is coming. It's so much fun when the light comes on and the little ones "get it". 

Nugget was really trying to please today and he did an excellent job doing everything twice in utility and he really worked very cleanly hope he works this well next Sun.at the trial. Open wasn't quite as well done missing the front 2of3 times on the BJ and once on the ROHJ. He also ANTICIPATED the DOR twice but I think we worked thru this. It was the first time in quite awhile that he anticipated the drop. Heeling today was pretty good and so was his ROF. well worth going today especially with Nugget trying to please and working much faster than his I don't feel like it mode.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...2-B218-4852-8D0B-6D4AAFD076E2_zpsbbbtvrsp.jpg



This came today!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We went to a new facility to try Rally O with Dee Dee today. the class was fun although Dee Dee embarassed the crap out of me. She was really hyper and un-focused for the first half hour, then settled down and did better. I thought maybe I should take her to the corner to just get used to the atmosphere but the instructor advised to just join the class and if I trust the environment, she would too.

Interestingly, I had one pocketfull of treats and no toys and Dee Dee settled down better than usual, she was actually sitting for short spurts like the other dogs. I think it will be good for her to do the Rally exercises in the class atmosphere and I thoroughly enjoyed getting back to Rally. Someone we know was in class and said Dee Dee looked happy, so I guess she enjoyed it too.

Monday I'm trying Gladys in "Dancing with Dogs" class .. she likes to play games and gets with the program at regular dog skool she's used to, she likes to do things she knows. I'm not sure how she'll be in a new environment or with new dogs. If she looks miserable, I won't make her do it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had to cancel my working spot at a Denise Fenzi seminar in Feb ... furnace problems that so far are almost $600 for temporary repairs and clearing the damaged pieces, more parts should be in Mon or Tues and hopefully the furnace itself can be saved .. manufacturing defect -- I must say I am getting tired of manufacturing defects on something as important and potentially dangerous as oil fired furnaces.....

I have also delayed Ms Towhee coming home until the 'situation' is resolved, Faelan & Brady can go in the dog yard while no-one is home, Towhee not so much..

Anyway, if anyone reading this is interested the spot that opened up is at PCOTC on Sat, Feb 21. It might still be open


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went out in the yard with Nugget and we did 2 go outs which were well done, then a MSFE also well done. Gloves Nugget screwed up the second one he was sent for which was the #2 glove and he didn't take the mark and got #1 we reset and did them 3-2-1 and all were then correctly retrieved. The heeling part of the signal exercise was a little sloppy going wide and a forge. The ROF only 1 front was good and we then we're going to do a DOR but Nugget anticipated the drop so instead we did 4 straight recalls. Upon going back inside we did articles twice each and half the f+ f were poor and because my daughter was eating at the table on his third send he was distracted and thought he could mooch a little food but a very firm " find it" was all it took to get him on track with the job at hand. 


Hombre and I did a couple sits-downs -swing finish's which are coming along and a couple stands. Other than the sit order nothing is yet being done without the aid of a treat but at 11 weeks I'm not expecting much most of our training time is spent trying to get him housebroken.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I attended our obedience working group on Saturday. He really didn't seem to up for training for some reason. He seemed really pre-occupied with the other dogs in class which isn't normally like him. He was always watching over his shoulder or out of the corner of his eye....almost like he thought they were going to come after him. Needless to say, this affected his training.

Our instructor wants me to use the pinch collar on him every time we train for the next couple of months. She said he seems to have his own agenda and wants him to be more focused on me with his eyes (and not my voice). She threatened to tape my mouth shut with duct tape!!! She gets frustrated with him because she says he knows all of the exercises but his focus is off. I get frustrated because at home and at the building where we train during the week, he is always on so I rarely ever have to correct him. So when he needs correction at class, I get befuddled because I'm never sure how to correct him. In any event, he struggled with his retrieves and directed jumping.

Yesterday I took him to the building to train (with his pinch collar on). Of course, everything I asked of him, he did correctly. His heeling was good, his retrieves, on flat and over high jump, were good as was his seek back, figure 8s, signals and his stays. He was a happy boy, I was a happy mom but this training stuff is so frustrating!!!!! 

We have nothing now for the next couple of weeks. We will just continue on with our training.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Laurie.. Training does get frustrating but know it's the same for everyone the newbies and I think even more so for those that have trained dogs in the past especially when a really good dog was trained in the past . We shouldn't compare the dog we are training at present but I think we all do to some degree. Just remember all the exercises will break even after the dog has been successful doing it for a very long time. My instructor and friend is training two dogs at present the young one that just turned 2 1/2 already has its OTCH the other almost 4 only its CDX and didn't exactly do a great job getting it. This lady has 7 OTCH DOGS TO HER CREDIT and she will on occasion get a little frustrated and she is a top competitor . I only mention these facts so you can feel better about your training and your dog we ALL go thru it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Laurie.. Training does get frustrating but know it's the same for everyone the newbies and I think even more so for those that have trained dogs in the past especially when a really good dog was trained in the past . We shouldn't compare the dog we are training at present but I think we all do to some degree. Just remember all the exercises will break even after the dog has been successful doing it for a very long time. My instructor and friend is training two dogs at present the young one that just turned 2 1/2 already has its OTCH the other almost 4 only its CDX and didn't exactly do a great job getting it. This lady has 7 OTCH DOGS TO HER CREDIT and she will on occasion get a little frustrated and she is a top competitor . I only mention these facts so you can feel better about your training and your dog we ALL go thru it.


Thanks!!! Given Lexx is the first dog I've trained past basic obedience I am happy with what we've done but as I said before, he could be so much more if he was with someone more advanced. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll throw something out there... my trainers know I take classes with them for various reasons, but primarily to get the dogs used to going to all kinds of places instead of training at one place or at home. This because I experienced something similar to you with my first obedience dog. It's easy for me because I don't actually have to train at home when I have classes going on 2x or 3x a week at different locations. And even there, people more dedicated and experienced (and gutsier) than me already have UD's on their dogs who may be just a few months older than Bertie. It's a credit to their work and experience. 

With Lex... can you get to class early and just kind of train on your own with him to loosen him up before your (I assume) group class? 

Also when you train alone - video yourself and critique later. See what you do differently. 

◆◆◆◆◆◆◆I'm hoping to do a drop in open floor sometime next week (they will have three rings set up for people to use as they like). I'm hoping to bring a camera with and hoping I could talk somebody into videoing us just so I get a different perspective of how we do. With Bertie I have a bunch of bad habits that I'm rrying to stop. That's chirping too much, that's moving my left hand, that's military left turns (complete stop and exaggerated turn), cocking my left shoulder, and moving my head around on the recall... just to list a few. The dogs are reading all that body language and if you suddenly stop or shape up out there - you are more likely to lose connection with the dog. That's what makes all these habits so tough for me to break!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It has been awhile since I visited this thread. I quit obedience classes in September. I used to train obedience with Molly every day but when we really got into field work, obedience became a once-a-week-in-class kind of thing. Molly isn't a dog that really needs any proofing; she works just as well for me anywhere, even in a crowded outdoor mall, so it wasn't imperative that we continue taking obedience classes. After we get our CD (if I can commit to even doing that), I will definitely take classes again to train for the more advanced exercises.

Recently, I had been working with Molly at the park. No treats except a jackpot at the end. That seems to work really well for her; it keeps her confidence going without me having to regularly praise or treat her. She knows a big one will come at the end. *However* this did backfire on me back in March when we got our last BN leg. After every exercise she wanted to leave the ring in search of her jackpot prize. So I mix up where I hide the jackpot, sometimes I keep it on me so she doesn't go to try to find it. But she was so enthusiastic during our third run, and also pretty naughty but that's OK. I value enthusiasm over all else. She lagged a lot during her first two legs but there was no lagging during the third. Her figure 8 was perfect and beautiful. The jackpot works well because she's learning that she doesn't need constant reinforcement (neither verbal nor with food) to know that she's doing a good job.

We are entered in a fun match next month. We'll see then what we need to work on.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to SCKC this morning and took the pup for a little socialization which went well . Hombre didn't bite anyone or their dogs and he is definitely not afraid of big dogs. We also did a couple sits-downs-stacks for the SFE and a few swing finishs which are very rough. A friend held the pup and we also did two puppy recalls and I must say he certainly can run and sit on order looking for his treat . Goldens sure learn fast about treats.

Nugget did a good job not great in utility approximately a 194-195 but he broke the long sit and went down in the group s+d which hasn't happened in a long time in the open class . I'm thinking Hombre has poor Nugget a little on edge but he will just have to get over it and make a correction on the pup.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am revisiting precision basics  they don't require setup and my boys are ecstatic to be working anything right now so precision suits them fine!

I am hopeful Ms Towhee will be coming home Christmas - we had a major furnace issue that needed to be resolved to ensure my dogs safety - especially Towhee's since there were (probable) toxic fumes being spewed as the furnace was fired up after hefty repairs. The boys just came everywhere with me so they weren't at risk .. So hopefully Thursday all 3 dogs will be together again  

On another note, looks like I have another 2 weeks at least in a cast, but I can move my fingers  actually I have to move my fingers or I'll be heading to rehab ...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Both dogs trained at the training center today. Kea worked ring entrances with distractions and heeling. Harris worked on finding front and heel with a platform and pivots left and right. I love to see the working attitude of this little boy developing. He just keeps trying and doesn't give up. 

http://youtu.be/TnxK78lqE5g






ETA: I can't figure out how to embed a youtube video. Hmmm. Anyone?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

go to advanced and click the youTube icon which will pull down the youtube start/end tags
in the example above you would place TnxK78lqE5g between the youtube tags


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh boy we've been having fun. I took Dee Dee to "Hike n Train" over the weekend - some dogs get together for outdoor training, we set up cones and worked on loose leash heeling around the cones, then they have to walk with a bunch of other dogs on loose leash, then they get to run around together but they have to come when called - Dee Dee did pretty good. She tries to pull on the leash but is a quick study to no forward motion unless loose leash. Everything else is a piece of cake for her.

Monday night I took Gladys to "Dancing with Dogs". We learned a cool trick, "spin". We did that with Boomer a little in an intro to dog sports class, but we did it differently spinning around a cone with an agility pole in it. In this class, we just used the treat - Gladys makes big clunky wide turns and I tripped on her :-( I loved it. Gladys appeared to enjoy the treats and attention, we will definitely go back. It was hard to learn and keep up, but that always happens in dance classes or aerobics classes, the new people have to be quick or get lost; we'll get better with practice, especially me!

Tomorrow we're all going to Rally Drop In (no work - yay !!!!!) . Monday there's 2 sessions of Dancing with Dogs so I think I'll try each dog. I practiced some of the exercises with both dogs and Dee Dee naturally likes to follow me around and do what she thinks I want, plus she does fast, tight, easy turns. It might be a matter of left handed or right handed, I'll have to try them both ways and see, but from the left turns we did, it appears Dee Dee might be more naturally agile in that way.

Hope everyone else is having as much fun as we are!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was all about Zen - bowl that is 

Treats in use were cheddar & swiss cheeses and coated chicken from the deli.

Faelan has a harder time with Zen than Brady - perhaps because Brady grew up with it? The quick sideways glances just happen more often.

First up sessions.
- Heeling around the bowl with dog inside and doing an about with a send back to the bowl x 3. Then heeling around the bowl twice and a send. Then add in the about without the send -- they both looked at that bowl and we reset 

Second sessions:
- Recalls with the loaded bowl about foot off the recall line and 2 feet in front of me. Treat for front. Finish with a flying send to bowl. Repeat x 2 successful. Then recall with finishes halting -- harder  Then switch locations so bowl was to their side on the wait. 
These are short distance recalls so it is less repetition than it sounds like.

Third sessions:
- Signals with the bowl behind them on the stand portion.
- Signals with the bowl perhaps 6 inches to their left side on then stand portion.
- followed by signal stand but with a call to heel

Quick sessions but productive - Brady had some difficulty giving me straight fronts with the bowl near me, Faelan had some difficulty not looking at the bowl when he thought he'd be sent to the bowl. It really is fun watching the thought processes and learning going on while they try to figure out how to earn those sends to the bowl!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...9-A1FE-49C6-B8A4-CC92DF455763_zpsreonmz3q.jpg

Nugget and Hombre just chilling ( for a change ) . Little training today with the weather being what it is rain changing to snow but maybe some for the pup inside if I can get him away from all his toys.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee's home  happy happy joy joy 

And Towhee's sire (and Faelan's half brother), auntie and at least one uncle are celebrating their 15th birthday today !! Woot Woot:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The training of sits- downs -stand-twirl all coming along but housebreaking is NOT. after taking him out this afternoon and Hombre piddling staying out in the drizzle after about 15-20 minutes we came back in and not 2 minutes after that Hombre pooped on the carpet AGAIN !!! This pup is the toughest I've ever tried to housebreak sure wish it was spring or summer as taking this guy out 10-12 times a day would be a lot more pleasant.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Last night we practiced our Dancing with Dogs moves. We tried the spins both ways - Gladys did do better right sided, but Dee Dee was faster and more agile both ways. They loved it.

Then today sooo much fun at Rally Drop in. We did some attention and mostly played with the figure 8s. Gladys kept trampling over the broad jump boards so someone had me prop the first one on it's side instead of flat, Brilliant! Someone else played run thru judge for us, I was kinda surprised, Dee Dee jumped on her. I never expected that. So it was good learning and training.

The big surprise was Gladys. She tends to lose interest if no action or treats. By our last run, Gladys did the course with ONE treat which I spent around the middle getting her to come front. Towards the end, I looked down at her and she was looking up at me with such shiny happy eyes, it was amazing, she was doing good and she looked happy. 

Just one more tidbit, when I got dressed this morning, I dropped an undergarment on the floor. Dee Dee was closest so I said fetch and give. It's something I take for granted, but then I was kinda awed that I could drop stuff on the floor and she picks it up and hands it to me 

Well probably no training or internet tomorrow so .. Merry Christmas to all who celebrate .. hope Santa Paws is good to all the doggies.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Not much training lately, what with Christmas events, Christmans shopping, and the Christmas Bird Count. We did a short session with articles Tuesday evening and Maple was great. She checked them all carefully. As of this weekend, it's 14 weeks until the first show of the year. Three and half months to be flawless on articles! I'm off work for 11 straight days (woo hoo!). Today is a day of opeing gifts, lounging around, and making deviled eggs for my contribution to Xmas dinner at my sister-in-law's. Starting tomorrow, it's training every day until I go back to work. I might even squeeze in a little handling (hunt test) work. Merry Christmas and hug those doggies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

fun and games with Brady in the windy back yard today  Perch work followed by some heeling - I tweaked a muscle jogging earlier so my pace is not the best - gimpy leg and casted arm, its a wonder he did as well as he did


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training this morning at SCKC and the Cudahy trial tomorrow but between the holiday and the puppy we did very little training so don't expect a whole lot tomorrow but we will have fun anyway , even the ride to Wisc.wont be to bad with the lower gas prices.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today was the last day of Sat.drop in training at SCKC WHICH I WILL MISS . Nugget today did a very nice job in utility doing all exercise twice other than the signal exercise but his heeling was very good without any lags on the abouts. The worst things today were some poor fronts and one of the turns in place for a glove and his fourth go out he went to the left about 4 ft.of center the first three were very very nice but of course he does train in this ring 2-3 a week so they ought to be. Open exercises also pretty good with my only complaint the same old thing a few fronts that weren't the picture of perfection. We did several recalls but no DROPS as he anticipated a couple early this week so no drops till tomorrow at the trial. Today the s+d also were well done no laying down on the sit. All in all a pretty good training day. Hombre has got the SIT on my order down very well and the down command is also coming along nicely but a LOT more work on the swing to heel position is needed . We started to work on the stand STAY with a leash being used to make Hombres body like a little suitcase and he is standing fairly well ( not that he has much choice) . We are also starting short recalls the length of the leash with me doing a couple steps backwards and true to being a golden as long as a treat is involved Hombre is cooperating.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We are heading out of town tomorrow for a 24 hour road trip and a week-long stay with my parents back east. There will be lots of training opportunities along the way. I don't want to fall behind in our two online classes, so we will be practicing on the road!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What I have been doing the past several days is taking one dog at a time somewhere for walks and then intermittent training -- to help build specifically Brady's confidence away from his 'support system' - it seems to be helping 

I am also watching some videos ; there is much I cannot do right now so it seems to make sense to watch expert trainers right?


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I am on break for another week. We've had snow the past couple of days and it will be very cold (singe digits and teens) for the next week, so I don't anticipate much outdoor training. I'm taking advantage of being off work to train in the morning and early afternoon (typical trial show times) instead of the evening. 

Yesterday, I prepared a plate of delicious-smelling warmed ham pieces and hot dogs before I started Maple's training session. I did a short heeling pattern and signals (good except for a crooked front, then the articles, all with the plate of food on a window sill in the traing area. I wanted to tempt Maple to rush through the articles, her big problem on articles. She was obviously eager to get her big jackpot and was in a hurry, but was careful to scent each one on the metal and she got the correct one and did a nice front. On the leather, as usual, she didn't need to scent them all. She grabbed the correct one as soon as she found it. Nice front, slightly crooked finish. Then she got her big reward. I was very happy. We seem to be making progress on the articles.

Today's plan is to do two exercise again before the jackpot, but this time, do articles, then gloves, then the jackpot.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was going to take Phoenix out to do tracking and field today, but it has been a rainy weekend and I admit to being a fair weather trainer.

So instead I finally took my new jumps out of the box, set them up in my living room, and Phoenix got his first lesson on directed jumping. 

Then we did articles, he is doing full piles with no tie downs or other scents.

We finished with doing a sit stay on his balance disk.

We will spend New Years Day at a training facility in Houston, starting the year off right!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget made me proud today earning his second leg for the UDX title scoring a 194 in utility b and if his go outs hadn't been so far to the left losing 41/2 points we would have had a really good day in a three way tie for first but to be honest this was a very tough ring in a strange place . The ring had 2 types of gating and NO stanchions which didn't give him a good mark plus utility A being done directly behind our ring with the article chair in the center giving a dog a funny picture and several dogs messed up the go outs today. In Open B we got fourth place with a 198 1/2 competition was awesome first place had to be decided by a runoff with 2 dogs getting 199 1/2 and third was a 199 . I'm very pleased with Nugget today and he did get his Mc Donald's burger and fries.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good boy, Nugget! 

Today, the training plan was to do articles, followed by gloves, then a jackpot, which was a small bowl of ham and liverwurst. I put the food bowl, covered by plastic wrap with holes poked in it, a couple feet to the left of the article pile. I was in the garage loft, which has a working area of about 30 x 15 ft. The gloves were along the 30 foot wall. If you were standing and looking at the gloves, the article pile was to the right at 3 o'clock, about 15 feet away from glove 3. The food bowl was close the articles, and between glove 3 and the articles.

I did a little warm-up on leash, as if we were getting ready for a trial. Then I took the leash off and did articles. Maple did not even look at the food bowl. She happened to go to the scented metal first, but checked all the other articles before picking it up. I was very happy. She did a great front. She also found the leather without looking at the food bowl. 

Since I was training alone, I left the articles out and immediately set up for glove 3. She ignored the bowl of food but went to the articles! I think she thought she was still doing articles. I sent her again, and this time (bad handler!) tried to overcompensate and push her a little left away from the articles. She went to glove 2. Dopey handler. On the third try, I sent her without pushing to either glove 2 or the articles and she went straight and fast. On the front, she deliberately repositioned herself straight when she came in crooked. I was very happy with that front, so released her to her food bowl. After she had scarfed down the jackpot, we worked gloves with the articles left down. She had no problem getting the correct glove every time. 

After obedience, I got a couple of pigeons out of the freezer and did a couple of short cold blinds in the snowy yard. Maple was very excited (loves getting those pigeons!). She did okay, but we have a few things to work on, like holding a straight line through a change in cover.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Team Nugget 



Nuggetsdad said:


> Nugget made me proud today earning his second leg for the UDX title scoring a 194 in utility b and if his go outs hadn't been so far to the left losing 41/2 points we would have had a really good day in a three way tie for first but to be honest this was a very tough ring in a strange place . The ring had 2 types of gating and NO stanchions which didn't give him a good mark plus utility A being done directly behind our ring with the article chair in the center giving a dog a funny picture and several dogs messed up the go outs today. In Open B we got fourth place with a 198 1/2 competition was awesome first place had to be decided by a runoff with 2 dogs getting 199 1/2 and third was a 199 . I'm very pleased with Nugget today and he did get his Mc Donald's burger and fries.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Nugget made me proud today earning his second leg for the UDX title scoring a 194 in utility b and if his go outs hadn't been so far to the left losing 41/2 points we would have had a really good day in a three way tie for first but to be honest this was a very tough ring in a strange place . The ring had 2 types of gating and NO stanchions which didn't give him a good mark plus utility A being done directly behind our ring with the article chair in the center giving a dog a funny picture and several dogs messed up the go outs today. In Open B we got fourth place with a 198 1/2 competition was awesome first place had to be decided by a runoff with 2 dogs getting 199 1/2 and third was a 199 . I'm very pleased with Nugget today and he did get his Mc Donald's burger and fries.


Nice work team Nugget!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I videoed tonight's indoor training session, a little of this and that, starting with day two of directed jumping 






I wasn't liking his drop, I felt like too much forward movement, so later I got out a platform and had him do drops on the platform. After several of those I was getting nice drops on the floor too. So I'll probably start hauling the platform around until no forward movement becomes habit again.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Nugget!

We went back to Dancing with Dogs class. This time I took both as they had back to back classes. Dee Dee did great, she is a natural, tight fast turns, happy and swishy, zipping in between my legs. She's so much fun to work with.

Gladys was mostly interested in pulling on the leash and sniffing the carpet. I used a lot of treets to get her attention and focused. At some point she even lost interest in treats. I was wondering if the environment was too stimulating. She looked like she wanted to get the zooms and take off. 

Dance skool teecher said if the dog isn't paying attention, have a relationship, don't just pull the dog on the leash or the dog will think we're a jerk. So I tried something new today. (been instructed in past pull her hair, pull her ears, bop her on the head). Not into that. 

Today I tried knocking her extremely lightly on the head and going "Knock Knock, is Gladys Nerpals (my jibberish baby talk name for her) home?" - wow that got her going! That worked fabulous! It was like a game. She did great after that. At the end she wanted to give ME a high five, then flopped on the ground for a belly rub!!!!!!:banana:

I would say it was a success. We have some fun moves to practice.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Since Maple has been pretty good on articles training alone, it was time to introduce a person distraction. I had George put out the articles and stand near the pile. She got sloppy because she was excited, searching too fast. She only looked through half the pile before the grabbed the wrong metal one. I showed her the correct one and praised her when she picked it up (no treat), and had her lie down while I replaced the wrong one she had mouthed and the scented one. 

The second send, she was more careful and got the correct articles, both metal and leather. After that, we worked on individual exercises and parts of exercises with plenty of treats. We did a little heeling and a bit of signal work. Then, in my 30 x 15 training area, I put the 3' wide bar and a 4 inch high, 3 foot wide board from my portable jump set so there was about an 8 foot gap to send her through for a go-out. This was a new thing for her, and she was initially confused and trying to go over the "jumps." instead of between them. She soon figured it out, and maybe it was a helpful proofing exercises, I don't know.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Gladys Nerpals  That tightly woven rug has got to be a huge distraction LOL 



boomers_dawn said:


> Congratulations Nugget!
> 
> We went back to Dancing with Dogs class. This time I took both as they had back to back classes. Dee Dee did great, she is a natural, tight fast turns, happy and swishy, zipping in between my legs. She's so much fun to work with.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been working small bits of precision - fronts, finishes, pivots, short heeling etc. Yesterday I worked some tosses of dumbbells, scent articles for front work on the platform (will do similar this morning) along with heeling & recalls with treats close to the path on the floor.

Towhee, not surprisingly, has lost some precision during her time off but is having a blast working towards earning her treats


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee, not surprisingly, has lost some precision during her time off but is having a blast working towards earning her treats


Hopefully she should be wearing a sign saying puppies on board..lol.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL 

But no-one would see the sign -- I already have her pulled from classes and she isn't entered in any run thrus either -- no dog-centric activities for her for awhile!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This doesn't necessarily mean I won't get nervous-queasy and chicken out or use ring conflicts as a *very good excuse *for not checking in, but at upcoming show I'm in theory taking Bertie into the rally ring 2-3 times in a couple days. 

If I go out there (only if I am at the show, it's ring time, and I have a decent warm up outside the ring), I still may or may not have a paper bag over my head. I think I need to see how much of this is my nerves and this is probably a good time as any to get back on that horse.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, good luck 

But why a paper bag? Do you hyper-ventilate or would it be so noone recognizes you?

Have fun!!



Megora said:


> This doesn't necessarily mean I won't get nervous-queasy and chicken out or use ring conflicts as a *very good excuse *for not checking in, but at upcoming show I'm in theory taking Bertie into the rally ring 2-3 times in a couple days.
> 
> If I go out there (only if I am at the show, it's ring time, and I have a decent warm up outside the ring), I still may or may not have a paper bag over my head. I think I need to see how much of this is my nerves and this is probably a good time as any to get back on that horse.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> But why a paper bag? Do you hyper-ventilate or would it be so noone recognizes you?


 BOTH.... 

:slamdoor:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am pretty excited! or determined ? or crazy??

I added a few classes to my schedule in brick-and-mortar schools.

So in addition to Wed night agilty and Saturday drop-in Rally followed by obedience

Tuesday nights at 8pm: Open/Utility with Faelan
Sunday evenings at 6pm: Rally with Brady

Faelan to help proof him for UDX work
Brady to get him into another class for generalization/focus & confidence

Towhee will continue to be worked at home


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate ...Go enjoy the experience everybody gets nervous if they give a care about the sport but what's the worst that can happen you don't qualify... No big deal everybody does on occasion and it's no disgrace anyway. HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Kate ...Go enjoy the experience everybody gets nervous if they give a care about the sport but what's the worst that can happen you don't qualify... No big deal everybody does on occasion and it's no disgrace anyway. HAVE FUN!!!


I'm telling myself that if I want to do obedience with him later in 2015, particularly at the National... I really have to get over my nerves about going out there with a judge staring down my back and seeing how he does.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Test*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fclubs.akc.org%2Fsaints%2FArchives%2Futility_articles.pdf&ei=FG6jVJOdIpCgyQSjuICoAw&usg=AFQjCNHs5mkepEI4EhZxTVyiNGbyfUvoCA&sig2=DXkNtNF90O9mr1Fdh8AHwA

^ The above is a link to a PDF that I randomly found while looking for rules on types of gloves to use for utility. It's basically walks you through all the utility exercises with full discussion of what judges may be looking for and how people could lose points. This comes from the St. Bernard breed club website, written by an active obedience judge. Thought it was interesting. 

**** Training tonight -

Conformation - had something I was grinning about. I've been working on our free stack (at the end of the down and back and facing the judge). I've been working on this - primarily trying to get not just the stack, but the head position and expression that I see a lot of pros getting with the dogs they handle. I was given a tip by Bertie's breeders - basically comes down to throwing food behind me and rewarding with a send when I get him looking how I want him. It's been something I've been lightly working on since end of October, and tonight was the first time we trained it and I didn't throw food (just made the hand motion) and I got the stack-expression that I was looking for. It was kinda cool. Will we get it in the ring (where I won't throw food) - will see. 

Heeling - really happy to say that at least at home, we've advanced to REALLY NICE heeling with my left hand in the correct position! Only problem I'm having is the slow. He slows to 1-2 steps and then shoots forward out of heel position. I'm guessing I inadvertently used my left hand to help cue/control the slow and that's "missing" when my hand's over my stomach. It will just take practice. But this was one of my concerns about entering any novice just yet. 

Stays - This has to be recorded for posterity (LOL). I was searching all over for my utility gloves - upstairs, downstairs, etc. Put both dogs in down stays the entire time. They held those stays. And I was out of sight a good portion of that time. Doesn't matter for Jacks who will never be asked to stay in the ring ever again, but good on him for holding his stay and probably helping his brother. Or maybe Bertie was helping Jacks. 

Articles - Probably only frustrating aspect of these was Bertie did a PERFECT leather find. And a PERFECT metal find. And then I got greedy and put another leather out there just as a bonus. And Bertie kinda fell apart for him. He went out to the pile and browsed quite a bit and decided to go check the side where I had the treats - leaving the pile. I wish I had stopped after the two good ones. Teaches me for being greedy! 

Gloves - This was something I've been meaning to work on after introducing gloves like a month ago. I wasn't sure what to expect with those black leather gloves, but Bertie went NUTS about them. He wanted to play tug with them. He wanted them in his MOUTH. And even before doing a little preparatory play retrieves before setting up gloves, I knew he was going to retrieve them easily. That led me to look up the rules to see whether I could get away with using a white pair just like these. 

Anyway - I'm limited as far as space, so just used 2 gloves on the far east and west sides of our rec room, with us standing in the middle. I worked left and right pivots, as well as a 360 degree pivot. Put that MARK into good use before officially sending him to fetch the gloves on hand signal and command. He did a really nice job. We did like 3-4 directed retrieves. Maybe one of those he lost his head a little and thought we were doing a Go-Out. I had him running out and rubbing his nose over everything on that side of the room LOL. 

But really good training night. 

I get to do drop in training at the one place I train at tomorrow morning. She has rings set up, which is nice.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Articles: George will be gone salmon fishing with his son for a couple of days. I wanted to have him set out the articles again and play judge before he left. Because he was busy loading, I brought the articles inside instead of working in the more spacious loft. 

Maple, again, got the metal wrong the first time. (Very frustrating) However, to be fair to her, I think several factors made it harder. I held the article much longer than usual because George had set his clipboard down to handle the articles and he couldn't remember where he put it (on the window sill). He futzed around looking for it for several minutes. Maple was a bit confused and I'm sure she could tell I was getting antsy. She DID go through the pile carefully. George set it quite close to a leather article, which was the wrong article she picked up. I think the combination of the articles being in a corner and me holding the article for a long time created a confusing scent puddle. (It is harder to train George to be a good fake judge than it is to teach Maple to do articles. ) I think another factor I thought about later was that I spent a couple hours at the dentist this morning and might have had a funny smell. After a time out for Maple and replacing the scented metal and the incorrect article, and having George put the correct article not so close to the others, Maple was correct on both metal and leather.

Then, we moved to the loft. I set up my short portable 3' jumpts at 8 inches in height (hard wood floor, so no real jumping) to make a mini-directed jumping arrangement and worked on sends. I used a white target (an index card) for the first send then removed it for the rest. She had no problems with the sends. 

Next, i worked on directed jumping with her positioned off-center. She fell for that the first couple of tries. It's been a few weeks since we did Dj. After the first couple of mistakes, she was flawless. She was very enthused about both the go-outs and the jumps. I think she was happy to be doing something beside articles. 

Tomorrow, I will have to write down my goals for next year. Hmmm. Depends on whether we can get those dang articles worked out!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Tomorrow, I will have to write down my goals for next year.


 There is a thread for that too...  

Which just reminded me....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to train at SCKC YESTERDAY but nobody showed up so home I went. It's now 4 degrees out and this old man isn't going to even try to do anything outdoors today but Nugget and I did articles this morning in my kitchen doing metal and leather twice each . Well done !!! Turns in place and f+f very nice. Later today I will work with the LAND SHARK who bit my finger yesterday and drew blood like the Red Cross. Hombre still isn't close to being housebroken but is stacking pretty nicely and doing his sits and downs on order. With the right treat he is starting to get the "swing" finish , it's fun with this pup as he has more energy than I'm used too . Mon. at my club we start drop in training at 3:00 pm and another earlier novice class which I and another club member will instruct looking forward to the early start and instructing again and I'll be getting home early enough to watch a little TV life is good.


----------

